#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-09-20
<ckontros> Hi Luke. How ya been?
<ScottL> TheMuso, you and cory talk about the "fail to install" in the daily image?
<TheMuso> ScottL: No we haven't.
<ScottL> foomatic-db-compressed-ppds conflicting
<ScottL> with foomatic-db
<TheMuso> ScottL: Oh I see, just read the thread.
<ScottL> i haven't looked at anything other than the email
<TheMuso> Looks like we need to merge some seed changes from Ubuntu proper. I will take care of it a bit later today when I get a minute.
<ScottL> TheMuso, thank you, when you do can please tell me what happened and what needed to be done to fix it, i would really like to learn from this
<TheMuso> ScottL: Sure.
<ScottL> TheMuso, the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/642405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642405 in Ubuntu Studio "package conflict (foomatic-db / foomatic-db-compressed-ppds) causes Ubuntu Studio installation to fail" [Undecided,New]
<TheMuso> ScottL: I am pretty sure what the problem is.
<ScottL> TheMuso, oh, i posted the link so you could update the bug, would you prefer that i update the bug when you update the seeds?
<ScottL> TheMuso, i would be happy to :)
<TheMuso> ScottL: Nah its fine I can do it when I update the seeds.
<ScottL> large udpate to workflows web page if anyone is interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Workflows
<persia> ScottL, From a documentation-writing perspective, that looks really good.  From a bundling-stuff-for-tasks perspective, I think some things are a little too specific.
<persia> Try a server install sometime, and take a look at the task selection page: we want to avoid overwhelming new users on install.
<ScottL> persia, i'm hoping to collate the applications into a neat matrix during this week which also compares against the current applications from the meta-packages
<persia> Ah, OK.  Now it all makes sense.  I retract my criticism :)
<ScottL> well, it might be two matrices, because getting all that into one and being coherent might not tenable
<ScottL> :)
<persia> Indeed :)
<scott-work> it appears that colin watson may have already fixed the foomatic bug in the seeds
<astraljava> scott-work: You mean http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.maverick/revision/1243 ?
<astraljava> scott-work: That's way old, 2 weeks already, so shouldn't it have been fixed in images rolled three days ago?
<scott-work> astraljava: good point!
<scott-work> aye, i just saw the change but didn't recognize that it was two weeks old, this may have been the cause of the bug :P
<scott-work> i had spoken with the.muso last night about it and he said he was looking into it so hopefully it will still be address soon
<astraljava> scott-work: Yeah I figured the same. Hopefully Luke knows what's going on.
<ckontros> ScottL: Hit me up when you get home.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-09-22
<rlameiro> yay backport update for ARDOUR mute bug :DDD
<rlameiro> ScottL: !!
<ScottL> hi rlameiro , yes it is nice
<ScottL> that sad thing is that it will really only effect 10.04.1 or 10.04.2 or whatever ISO build is next
<rlameiro> yeah...
<ScottL> TheMuso, did you have any luck with the foomatic bug ?
<ScottL> rlameiro, but its a good step for a LTS version to make sure it works for people who will download it though :)
<ScottL> it's a powerful act
<TheMuso> ScottL: Haven't even looked yet I'm sorry, got my hands full with some other stuff. I'll do my best to take a peak today at some point.
<ScottL> TheMuso, is there something i can do to help?
<rlameiro> ScottL: indee
<TheMuso> ScottL: Not really, once I explain what has to be done it shoudl be easier to comprehend, but I have to do it first.
<TheMuso> Oh wait. Colin made the change, but there hasn't been a metapackage upload, in which case, its a package upload away from a fix.
 * TheMuso dos that now.
<ScottL> TheMuso, i had seen that colin had done that and thought it was the fix until astraljava pointed out that it was two weeks old (or so), then i thought it was the catalyst of the problem :P
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> Anyway, I am updating the package nosw.
<TheMuso> now even
<ScottL> lol
<ScottL> TheMuso, are you running the ./update command to update the package? (trying to understand the process)
<persia> I thought it would have been caught by ScottL's metapackage upload
<TheMuso> ScottL: yes thats what I am doing.
<TheMuso> persia: Oh I forgot about that...
 * persia may be misremembering timing
<ScottL> but i thought i did that more than two weeks ago
<persia> Oh, yeah, it was more than two weeks ago.  Sorry.  That must have been for another change that was breaking stuff.
<persia> TheMuso, If you're doing a -meta upload, would you mind disabling ia64/sparc whilst you're at it?
<persia> ScottL, Right.  Your upload was about the kernel headers.
<TheMuso> persia: sure.
 * ronj is happy to see this bug closing. ScottL could you post to the mailing list once it's fixed and included in the isos?
<ScottL> persia, yes, that it was it. sadly i could not remember what it was for, which is surprising since it was my first experience, and you would expect to remember such an experience
<ScottL> ronj, sure
<ScottL> TheMuso, persia: is this something like the "old days" during studio's formative years?  people hanging around, talking about stuff, doing things, fixing stuff?
 * persia wasn't around in the beginning
<ScottL> i ask because it seems markedly different compared to when i began to hang around
<persia> I'll say that there have been previous periods where folks would share bugs, test reports, fix stuff, etc.
<persia> When you started was a particular low point.
<persia> Between you and holstein, lots of wonderful things are happening.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> thanks persia  :)
 * holstein is still learning
<ScottL> holstein rocks! (tm)
<holstein> lol
<persia> holstein, Really, I can't remember the last time there was this volume of helpful support in our support channel.  Thanks so much!
<holstein> thats great
<holstein> sometimes i feel like i should be capable of helping more
<TheMuso> I wasn't around at the very beginning either.
<holstein> coding or something
<holstein> but i can only do what i can do
<holstein> and im glad to be part of it :)
<ScottL> holstein, persia is right, you are the cornerstone right now of #ubuntustudio
<holstein> OH
<ScottL> that should earn you membership right there in my opinion
<holstein> eh, its the least i can do
<holstein> i learn alot hanging in there trouble-shooting too
<ScottL> and you should go for your membership, akgraner wants you to as well
<ScottL> but you already knew that
<holstein> i need to get back on that
<holstein> i had to bail on bugsquad :/
<holstein> and i quit a bunch of channels
<holstein> trying to thin it out, and focus a bit
<TheMuso> Ok, updated metapackage uploaded, bug task for ubuntustudio-meta added to the bug, which the package will address when approved in the queue.
<holstein> w00t
<persia> the bit that confuses me most is that I thought the CD was generated from the task, which comes from LP from the seeds, rather than from the metapackage.  What don't I understand there?
<TheMuso> persia: There are two pieces to it. The disks are created from the seed bzr branch, and the metapackage. The metapackage governs what is installed and shipped on the disks, and the seeds govern what is shipped on the disk, and a dependency of the metapackage. Colin may be able to explain it better than I can, but they have a tightly woven relationship.
<persia> OK.  I'll have to dig through that more: most of my image creation work has been with live images, where the task matters and the metapackage is an afterthought.  Thanks for the outline.
<TheMuso> np
<scott-work> rlameiro: have you ever had time to check the latest ISO image and see if you could configure your network connection the the patched gnome-network-admin?
<scott-work> i am having doubts
<rlameiro> is the iso fixed?
<rlameiro> i am waiting it to be fixed to install it
<scott-work> and my two 100W monitors with 12" speakers arrived today, i'm so stoked about it :)
<scott-work> rlameiro: luke updated and pushed the ISO last night, presumably it was fixed today
<scott-work> tomorrow would probably be a safe time to test it
<rlameiro> nice
<rlameiro> ok tomorrow i will download it
<scott-work> rlameiro: i meant, tomorrow would be a good day to DOWNLOAD the ISO to test it
<scott-work> exactly
<scott-work> download tomorrow, just in case today's ISO didn't get the fix
<rlameiro> ok
<scott-work> rlameiro: the reason i'm worried about this is because i received some correspondence from someone on ubuntu forums that is having trouble configuring his network but seems to understand what needs to be done
 * scott-work is heading home to play with his new monitors :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-09-23
<ScottL> jcastro asked me to participate in openweek with a discussion about ubuntu studio
<ScottL> i think i'll do it, but i have to see how my schedule works with the slots available
<rlameiro> ScottL: go for it!!
<quadrispro> persia, building right now a package for experimental (LP: #645804)
<quadrispro> once uploaded, a merge should be enough
<persia> quadrispro, Why merge?  Why not sync?
<persia> And please reassign to yourself: watching your commits to git, I think you know lots more about this package than I (I was just trying to figure out why it was repacked)
 * persia is very happy not to be doing that, just wanted to support upstream if they want to support Ubuntu
<quadrispro> persia, I'd prefer to not add a dependency on pulseaudio-utils (it's likely that who uses this on Debian may not use pulse), plus Ubuntu provides a mp4v2 package but Debian doesn't
<quadrispro> persia, I disabled the soundsourcem4a plugin, it cannot build on debian
<quadrispro> but we can re-enable it on Ubuntu
<persia> Ah, OK.
<persia> Merge then.  Would you be up for that?
 * persia would be hours understanding the specifics
<quadrispro> persia, yes, after uploading the package to experimental I'll work on it
 * quadrispro dputting mixxx to Debian experimental
<persia> quadrispro, Thanks a lot!
<quadrispro> de nada, de nada
<quadrispro> an upload of 11.6 MiB... really too much work for my 3G key...
<quadrispro> yuu-uuh! done
<ScottL> hmm, i see the new mixxx is coming :)
<persia> ScottL, Yep.  ScottK approved the bug whilst you were away.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-09-24
<ScottL> persia, #606533 is asking (plus on #ubuntu-devel) to upgrade lmms to 0.4.7 and the developer is asking to upgrade to 0.4.8
<ScottL> persia, ubuntu has 0.4.5 and debian has 0.4.7
<ScottL> persia, reading the changelog it looks like 0.4.8 fixes many bugs (including crashes) so it seems sane to upgrade this
<ScottL> persia, any opinion on it?
<ScottL> bug 606533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606533 in lmms (Ubuntu) "Please merge lmms 0.4.7-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606533
 * holstein +1 on the upgrade :)
<persia> ScottL, lmms is mostly self-contained (not so many rdepends), and SevenMachines tends to do careful work.
<persia> My recommendation would be to get someone you trust to test SevenMachines' build, and if it seems clean, approve it.
<persia> Upstream may want 0.4.8, but you'd need to find someone to merge that into Debian before saying "Yes", and you want to get it tested.
<ScottL> persia,  i have already sent quadrispro a memo about it
<ronj> could anyone confirm ISO installation still fails? LP #642405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642405 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "package conflict (foomatic-db / foomatic-db-compressed-ppds) causes Ubuntu Studio installation to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642405
<ScottL> persia, ugh, sevenmachine's lmms wants to install wine and ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<persia> That would be unsuitable for install by default, now wouldn't it.
<persia> Best would probably be to discuss/explain the reasons we need it different and get an update.
<persia> Other than that, I'm unsure: updating and dropping from the seeds would be bad, and might question why you would approve the update.
<ScottL> persia, dropping lmms in natty...i understand your point
<ScottL> ronj, :(
<ronj> ScottL, indeed, but also :) to discover it now
<ronj> but it's true it's now been a long long time with an uninstallable iso, and the release is approaching...
<ScottL> sorry, working with daughter on homework
<TheMuso> Ok, found the problem for real this time. Seems Colin forgot to remove foomatic-db-hpijs from the seeds, which is a virtual package, replaced by foomatic-db, which is a dep of foomatic-db-compressed-ppds
<persia> Aha!
<ronj> TheMuso, :D
<TheMuso> Ok new meta uploaded.
<TheMuso> ./c
<ronj> yay! will test tomorrow once the iso is rebuilt
<TheMuso> Assuming it is let through the queue in time.
<ScottL> oh good, thanks TheMuso  :)
<ScottL> persia, i don't think i want to approve the lmms freeze exception
<persia> ScottL, OK.  There are some bugfixes: you could ask for the interested parties to change things before you'd accept it.
<persia> But it's really a judgement call: what gives the users the best experience: older lmms or mostly untested lmms based on what can get done in the next week or so.
<persia> But you're in charge: you get to decide :)
<ScottL> yay!   </sarcasm off>
<ScottL> lol
<persia> So if you don't want to do it, don't do it.  if someone *really* wants it, you'll get argument, so be prepared to explain why.
<persia> yeah, well.  There are benefits to being in charge, although it doesn't always seem that way :)
<ScottL> i'll see if i can catch quadrispro and ask his opinion about it, he might be able to get 0.4.8 ready without any problem
<ScottL> then we can test a few times
<persia> I'd recommend chasing SevenMachines about it: he's been working with the code recently, and has been doing other useful stuff (like fixing musecore a couple days back)
<persia> Unless quadrispro is very unbusy for some reason :)
<ScottL> some of my concerns are the ttf-mscorefont-installer in sevenmachine's build, 0.4.7 vs 0.4.8, possibly dropping it in natty
<ScottL> AND this isn't an lts release
<ScottL> i would certainly be willing to jump through more hoops for an lts
<persia> I agree with all your reservations.
<persia> That said, I try very hard not to be in charge of anything :)
<persia> (mostly because I don't like making those decisions)
<ScottL> but i'll talk to sevenmachines as well, he deserves the courtesy if nothing else :)
<persia> That's the core of my point, and I wouldn't be surprised if he was willing to add delta if it was required for a known reason (like being part of the US install)
<ScottL> hi hansfbaier 
<hansfbaier> ScottL: Hi.
<hansfbaier> ScottL: ????
<ScottL> just saying hi hansfbaier  :)
 * ScottL was away at other computer answering emails
<hansfbaier> ScottL: Ah, ok.....
<ScottL> i was just noticing that this channel is more occupied than it has been in a while
<persia> Of course.  Releases are exciting :)
<scott-work> hi abogani, how are you today?
<astraljava> I see that ronj had been asking about install image last night? I'll be testing during the weekend, but are there results already after the -meta update?
<scott-work> astraljava: luke made the changes again last night and had concerns that it they were done in time to queue up for building the images, so today's ISO might still have the bad -meta in it :(
<scott-work> astraljava: however, surely by tomorrow it should be resolved :)
<astraljava> scott-work: Alright, then I'll download tomorrow and test on Sunday. Thanks!
<scott-work> although i saw a new email from colin this morning about some unistallable binary this morning :/
<astraljava> scott-work: But that was about fglrx, might not stop the installation as I have nVidia card.
<abogani> scott-work: Fine thanks
<abogani> scott-work: And you?
<scott-work> abogani: i'm doing nicely, thank you :)
<scott-work> of course it is a Friday afterall :D
<abogani> scott-work: :-D
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-09-25
<rlameiro> ScottL: are you there?
<rlameiro> I am afraid that networking isnt as good as it could
<rlameiro> the network is indeed there, we can configure etc
<rlameiro> but for my end I couldnt connect to my house network
<rlameiro> I even changed my router from WPA2 to WPA
<rlameiro> I didnt tried with WEP yet, maybe it will work
<rlameiro> about the wired, i didnt tested it yet, my igep board has the ethernet cable on it now, updating
<ronj> rlameiro, I just sent a mail to the devel mailinglist about network testing, you should report your tests here
<ronj> on my side I could connect to my WEP AP
<rlameiro> well, i am not sure if it is beacuse its WAP and needs a suplicant, or not
<rlameiro> maybe its beacus eof the encription
<rlameiro> i will need to test with wep
<ronj> rlameiro, does the dropdown menu listing ESSIDs work on your machine?
<rlameiro> no
<rlameiro> is there a drop down?
<rlameiro> the network-admin doesnt have it
<rlameiro> AFAIK
<rlameiro> it is possible that my driver is not instaled, its a broadcom
<rlameiro> but since broadcom released its drivers opensource, maybe they have it already
<rlameiro> I will need to check that latter
<ronj> rlameiro, broadcom released source for new cards only, the old ones we have probably will never have open drivers
<rlameiro> well, i dont know if my card is from the olds or the newers
<rlameiro> I will need to check
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-09-26
<rlameiro> ScottL: after installing the wireless drivers, networking is working :D
<rlameiro> i will always have this problem, proprietary drivers....  other than that it works great
<rlameiro> now i found a new bug. My edirol usb isnt working on maverick, it is detected, /proc/asound  shows the card there
<rlameiro> but when i do aplay dhw:1 something.wav, it just doesnt output nothing
<rlameiro> In the other way my firewire works out the box
<rlameiro> with generic kernel :DDDDD
<rlameiro> persia: it seems the bug I was feeling about my usb edirol, isnt related only to ARM, but also to other archs
<crimsun> you shouldn't use hw:1 unless necessary in that context; use plughw:foo where foo is the name of the device.  You'll find the name of the device from /proc/asound/cards in the brackets.
<rlameiro> crimsun: I know, but even like that, the device doesn even show up on pulse
<rlameiro> so, something is wrong
<rlameiro> trying to start jack with it is also impossible
<rlameiro> so I think that maybe there is some change made to maverick on the usb sound subsystem or something
<crimsun> there are a lot of changes to usbaudio between lucid and maverick, yes
<rlameiro> crimsun: this also happens on ARM architecture7
<rlameiro> well, what would devs need to debug it better?
<rlameiro> /proc/asound ?
<crimsun> i don't bother to run maverick's kernel for that reason; i use the daily mainline builds of 2.6.36 from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily
<crimsun> however, my hardware set doesn't match yours, so take that with a grain of salt
<rlameiro> well, but this need to be fixed before launch or not?
<crimsun> it very probably won't be; kernel changes are much too invasive at this point.
<rlameiro> so you say that everyone using a EDirol ua-4fx and ua 25 will be out of luck ????
<rlameiro> they are one of the most used cards 
<rlameiro> on the low hobbyst segment at least
<crimsun> I'm not saying that; I'm saying that kernel developer resources won't be spent fixing it before october 10th
<rlameiro> ok :(
<crimsun> you could try using a mainline daily build as I implied
<rlameiro> crimsun: where can I see a change log of the modifications made to the maverick kernel from the upstream?
<crimsun> rlameiro: sorry?
<rlameiro> crimsun: yes i coudl, but not most of the userss
<rlameiro> is there some place where i can look at the changes made to the mainline kernel
<rlameiro> for maverick, of course
<crimsun> rlameiro: anything marked SAUCE in the git changelog
<crimsun> kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<crimsun> look for ubuntu-maverick.git
<crimsun> ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git to be precise
<rlameiro> thanks crimsun 
<rlameiro> found nothing special
<rlameiro> maybe its mainline
<rlameiro> will check in mainline
<ScottL> thanks rlameiro 
<rlameiro> ScottL: great work
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-09-19
<Kokito> howdy
<ScottL> hi Kokito 
<Kokito> hey ScottL !
<Kokito> how is it going?
<ScottL> been busy this weekend, wife was sick :(
<ScottL> how are you Kokito 
<Kokito> oh, sorry to hear that. hope she gets well soon :)
<Kokito> I'm doing well overall, finally settling down in my new job/house/life
<Kokito> was reading about Lightworks the other day, and that it is coming to Linux in Dec, and was wondering if this would have any impact on US
<ScottL> probably not :(
<ScottL> the problem will be licensing as it has been told to me
<ScottL> Kokito, ^^^
<ScottL> it seems doubtful that lightworks will ever get into debian or ubuntu
<Kokito> I thought the core was going to be open source
<ScottL> unless they get it clearly licensed with gpl or such then i don't know that this is possible
<ScottL> it would be very cool if it did get into the official repos though :)
<ScottL> and i'
<ScottL> and i'm sure that someone around here will manage to get it built in a ppa (like falktx)
<micahg> ScottL: stuff in PPAs has to be free to distribute as well
<Kokito> they have committed to open sourcing the core, although it is not clear under what license
<Kokito> ScottL: I can see the commercial product being in the Ubuntu Software Center as a paid for app
<ScottL> Kokito, that is a good point
<ScottL> micahg, you also have a good point as well
<ScottL> micahg, but i think some people have built linux sampler in ppa's, but i could be wrong about that
<micahg> ScottL: idk, but here are the terms of use for reference: https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<ScottL> i believe you :)
<ScottL> i'm just wondering if someone is getting one by on the rules
<ScottL> but i think linux sampler just has a clause about "commerical" distribution
<Kokito> re
<Kokito> lost connection...
<scott-work> woot, beta images are up:
<scott-work> i386:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/6526 
<scott-work> amd64:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/6525
<charlie-tca> yeah, but they are merging the latest gnome3 today
<charlie-tca> fingers crossed they don't break things now
<scott-work> shnatsel: i'm bugging infinity about the live build
<scott-work> shnatsel: i got a weird answer about this, i'll document the irc log and time in either the blueprint or a wiki page, whichever seems more appropriate
 * saidinesh5 is absolutely carried away by this amazing music..... just wanted to share it with you folks : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dPS-EHl-FE :)
<scott-work> saidinesh5: that is beautiful
<saidinesh5> :)
<scott-work> found this as well - "xubuntu for all you unity haters":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSXPfTeie2E&feature=related
<scott-work> i foudn that kinda funny
<saidinesh5> hehehe...
<saidinesh5> apparently unity has gotten worse reviewes than vista
<shnatsel> scott-work: good, at least we got things rolling
<shnatsel> saidinesh5: I wonder what reviews Pantheon Shell will get...
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-09-20
<shnatsel> ScottL: I'm reading the log you posted to the livedvd blueprint. Thanks a lot for asking, that's very helpful! I'll contact infinity myself now for details.
<shnatsel> ScottL: according to that talk, the guys preparing the seeds are not given the option to test the resulting image locally... so looks like we'll need close contact with ~ubuntu-cdimage guys
<shnatsel> unless I get those docs, which (I hope) will happen
<ScottL> aye, in some ways it's a cursing and a bless, shnatsel 
<shnatsel> falktx: Hi there! I've updated gimp-paint-studio packaging with fixes for the "no users present" case and also recompressed it with XZ for smaller size and faster decompression. Please pull 1.5-natty3 version to kxstudio PPA.
<falktx> shnatsel: sure, I'll do it soon, thanks!
<falktx> I'll package gimp273 soon too
<shnatsel> falktx: that conflicts with gimp-paint-studio and gimp-painter
<falktx> not really
<falktx> shnatsel: my gimp27x is on /opt
<shnatsel> hmm... ok, but it won't be able to use them anyway.
<shnatsel> there were issues with paint studio... I think it crashed 2.7.x.. let me check...
<falktx> done
<scott-work> morning everyone (although it's almost afternoon now here)
<scott-work> work has been uber crazy
<scott-work> new beta images available
<scott-work> can someone test the amd64 images?
<scott-work> i can test the i386 tonight
<scott-work> can anyone help test the amd64 images for beta2?
<falktx> scott-work: me!
<falktx> scott-work: where is the beta2?
<scott-work> falktx: outstanding!  thank you
<scott-work> falktx: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/6570  for amd64
<knome> beta is standing outside? why? ;)
<knome> (hey)
<scott-work> hi knome  :)
<scott-work> falktx: you might want to wait a bit, seems like they may be rebuilding the images again :/
<scott-work> i'll follow up more when i get home
<falktx> oh, ok, download canceled
 * scott-work is leaving for home now :)
<scott-work> falktx: sorry :(
<falktx> ...
<knome> :)=
<knome> busy man
<charlie-tca> ScottL: testing the 64bit image on hardware here.
<falktx> charlie-tca: is it installable?
<charlie-tca> seems to be. It hasn't failed yet, at 67% "Select and install software"
<charlie-tca> we're configuring man-db now
<charlie-tca> falktx: installing grub. Installation appears to work
<falktx> nice!
<charlie-tca> These respins are for ca-certificates and something else. It should not affect the installability.
<falktx> charlie-tca: how is the login screen looking?
<charlie-tca> just booting it now
<charlie-tca> plymouth looks good, but password positioning for encrypted install is centered on screen
<charlie-tca> it overlaps the logo
<charlie-tca> I know, picky, picky
<charlie-tca> I like that backlit plymouth screen!
<charlie-tca> login defaults to gtk-greeter, same as Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> falktx: I got the plain blue background with the names centered for login
<falktx> charlie-tca: I guess the lightdm theme has not made it into the repos yet, correct?
<charlie-tca> apparently not
<charlie-tca> but it installs, anyway
<charlie-tca> falktx: I think the menu is wrong too, looks more like Xubuntu menu
<falktx> what?
<falktx> no way
<falktx> charlie-tca: can you show me a pic?
<charlie-tca> getting one
<charlie-tca> falktx: http://imagebin.org/173289
<falktx> charlie-tca: it's supposed to be like that
<falktx> charlie-tca: only the multimedia menu is changed
<charlie-tca> Okay, then it's right!
<falktx> charlie-tca: please upload a screen of the multimedia menu
<charlie-tca> http://imagebin.org/173291
<falktx> I see the line, so I know it's working
<falktx> you're missing some apps though
<charlie-tca> Great. I am?
<falktx> charlie-tca: thanks! that proves that menu is working
<falktx> charlie-tca: yes, the recording, video, etc
<charlie-tca> Oh, that probably is because I did not select any options
<charlie-tca> I do that on the whole disk instead of the encrypted drive
<falktx> no prob
<falktx> it's missing the theme though
<charlie-tca> The encrypted install takes long enough as it is.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-09-22
<charlie-tca> running UbuntuStudio ISO tests for beta2; do you need bugs filed for theme, and out of place passphrase on encrypted drive?
<scott-work> charlie-tca: i would say mentioning the theme bug in this channel would be enough
<scott-work> charlie-tca: however, i am unsure about the passphrase for encryption
<scott-work> i would have expected the passphrase for encryption to be part of the alternate install and therefore affect all alternate images
<charlie-tca> It can be placed by the plymouth theme
<charlie-tca> but right now, it puts the passphrase box directly centered on screen, which is over the logo
<charlie-tca> The theme apparently has not been updated yet, it is still the Xfce wallpaper and panels
<charlie-tca> Those are the two things I see. The good news is, plymouth has the updated theme, and the images both install!
<scott-work> which theme, charlie?
<charlie-tca> plymouth? black background, UbuntuStudio logo centered and backlit, all text except "enter encrypted passphrase" on bottom of screen
<charlie-tca> Kind of a shadowy spinner centered around the logo
<scott-work> i install tonight and check, thanks
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-09-23
<ScottL> forgot about daughter's after school program and just got home and unpacked :(
<ScottL> i don't think i'll be testing tonight
<ScottL> wow!  charlie did _all_ the tests
<dtchen> and that's why he's The Man.
 * saidinesh5 hi 5s falktx ScottL and others
<falktx> hey
<saidinesh5> yo
<ScottL> charlie-tca, thanks for doing _all_ the qa image test!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Had to get the beta2 out
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-09-25
<craigs63> hi kubotu, ubottu
<kubotu> hello, craigs63
<craigs63> where's xfbottu
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-09-17
<len-dt> micahg, expect you are asleep by this time, but I have not been able to figure out why the two new metas are not on our ISO.
<len-dt> Tested today's still the same. Do I need to ask Colin?
<len-dt> The metas install fine after the ISO install.
<len-dt> micahg, would a seed reroll fix that?
<len-dt> Anyway, if there is anything I can do, leave a message here and I will read it in the morning if I don't see it tonight
<len-dt> Oh micahg another thought, does the freeze effect this?
<len-dt> scott-work, we now have the two new metas (photography and publishing)... however, they don't end up on the ISO.
<len-dt> They do install fine after the ISO has been installed.
<scott-work> len-dt: we probably need to add these two metas to the bottom of the desktop seed
<scott-work> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.quantal/view/head:/desktop
<len-dt> micahg, says we shouldn't have to... none of the other are
<len-dt> For example the ubuntustudio-graphics is not
 * len-dt used -graphics as his guide
<len-dt> I could certainly add them if we don't get it figured out any other way though scott-work 
<len-dt> scott-work, why are we building precise?
 * len-dt has to go get kids
<scott-work> len-dt: it might be a hold over from the 12.04.1 builds, but i really don't know
<scott-work> len-dt: i asked in -release and it looks like something might be wonky with the build machiens
<scott-work> machines
<len-dt> scott-work, ok.
<smartboyhw> The cdimage failed to build because it failed retrieving release file...Hmm
<smartboyhw> Oh it is a precise one....
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-09-18
<ScottL> len-dt, actually i think we need to add those two seeds to the structure seed or similar. looking now
<ScottL> hmmm, publishing is already there :/
<len-dt> ScottL, I went through all the files and where ever there was a graphics, I added publishing and photography
<ScottL> hmmm, yeah, i'm kinda baffled too :(  maybe cjwatson might help to shed light
<ScottL> gotta go help kids with home and start baths
<smartboyhw> ailo-w: I declare I need to rework on the documentation since Fuduntu installation corrupted my disk and I can not boot
<ailo-w> smartboyhw: You can retrieve the work with a live CD
<smartboyhw> No I have to wash the disk
<ailo-w> smartboyhw: Why? How were you able to corrupt the disk?
<ailo-w> And what do you mean by corrupted?
<smartboyhw> Gee anyway I reinstalled it
<holstein> a guy in my LUG uses funduntu
<holstein> i loaded it up in Vbox once.. looked great
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-09-19
<astraljava> ailo: Busy, too. But there have been other things.
<astraljava> I'll try to handle the rest of the cycle better.
<smartboyhw> Hmm didn´t realise astraljava has come online till reading #ubuntu-testing logs
<smartboyhw> Hi Scott
<smartboyhw> Hi scott-work :0
<scott-work> good morning smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> scott-work, ailo: PING
<smartboyhw> OK scott-work, len-dt, ailo, astraljava: I just put the original testcases into a new testsuite. Sorry balloons wants us to do it, but don´t worry it will be still the same:)
<smartboyhw> Just inform, balloons want me to inform you all:)
<smartboyhw> Actually that are the ones from xubuntu....
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-09-20
<holstein> !pmw
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-09-21
<ailo-w> Think I will start working on US development only on weekends for the most part. 
<ailo-w> len-dt: How's busy life?
<ailo-w> I guess more like sleepy life right now
<smartboyhw> Hi scott-work
<smartboyhw> Also len-dt
<scott-work> good morning smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Good evening scott-work 
<smartboyhw> scott-work: PING
<smartboyhw> ...
<holstein> len-dt: though, im skeptical
<holstein> says he cant see "grub" at all til the desktop
<len-dt> shift... But he has already said he has been drinking a lot too.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> len-dt: hes not really into fixing it right now
<len-dt> Bed might work
<len-dt> holstein, I guess the beach instead...
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> len-dt: well, we all gotta learn somehow
<holstein> i used to just reinstall a bunch ;)
<len-dt> I started before X and guis were a big thing...
<holstein> i think you learn more that way.. OK.. gotta run.. good evening
<len-dt> internet was just starting to be available at 24 baud.
<len-dt> bye now.
<len-dt> Our ISO got smaller again...
<micahg> most teams are happy when that happens :)
<len-dt> Not a complaint, just a comment.... though if our metas were all there it should be larger
<micahg> oh, is that still broke?
 * micahg will try to have a look sat night
<len-dt> Ya, I haven't had the time with Studio since I am back at work and no one else seems to be doing anything...
<len-dt> Anything with this part anyway.
<micahg> len-dt: well, it was mostly you that did everything this cycle
<len-dt> A lot of this cycle stuff was research for next cycle and ailo did most of that... it just doesn't show. I did the changes though.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-09-22
<ailo> I see the power of aptitude
<knome> what does it look like?
<ailo> I was in a situation where apt-get install -f was not helping, but aptitude install -f did
<ailo> So, I see something that is no longer broken
<knome> ;)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-09-16
<Noskcaj_> Should we sync the new blender from debian? I'll see it it fixes the FTBFS when i get home
<Noskcaj_> It doesn't look like it builds on PPC, but everything else works for debian
<micahg> Noskcaj: it doesn't work since we haven't done the libav9 transisition yet
<Noskcaj_> micahg: oh, ok.
<cub> hi ttoine 
<cub> did you do any change to the mug logo, where the text "ubuntustudio" is in the front? I got a new mug last week since the font was cropped a bit. But the new mug had the same cropping.
<cub> But I don't know if they printed that one before or after you made any adjustments?
<smartboyhw> Hello cub ttoine 
<cub> hello smartboyhw, congrats on the kubuntu devel
<smartboyhw> cub, thank you:)
<cub> but I though you already was in that team?
<smartboyhw> cub, no, Kubuntu Developers actually grant you upload rights to the Ubuntu archive.
<cub> anyone know a good way to search for a keyword in all the old irclogs?
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> Cub, There may be a problem with the tool to create the mug, because I modified the text to be more in the center, and so not cropped
<ttoine> smartboyhw, you are everywhere in Ubuntu derivative...
<smartboyhw> ttoine, heh heh
 * Noskcaj is worried that someone gave smartboyhw that power
<Noskcaj> ;)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, why worried?
<Noskcaj> idk
<cub> ttoine, how doyou think we should proceed? since we don't know which template they used for the printing on this mug. Maybe I'll get yet another one though since this was broken on arrival.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, There is a ~90 package long sponsorship queue waiting, enjoy
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I don't think I can upload most of them (if not all)
<zequence> smartboyhw: You can only upload certain packages?
<smartboyhw> zequence, Kubuntu ones, yes
<smartboyhw> I'm not a MOTU, IIRC.
<smartboyhw> So, no use for Studio (except Krita:P)
<smartboyhw> Some of the Kubuntu developers, although very experienced, do not require MOTU status
<smartboyhw> Especially for people joined after 2011, it's more difficult to progress as Kubuntu Dev -> MOTU
<smartboyhw> In the old days, you could almost have got Core Dev if you are a Kubuntu Dev:P
<ttoine> cub, I will contact them and see how we can improve the quality
<ttoine> could you please send me pictures of the two mugs ?
<cub> yup, will do.
<cub> sometime this afternoon
<ttoine> thanks
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-09-17
<smartboyhw> Ovenwerks, zequence: Is the new wallpaper in?
<zequence> smartboyhw: Don't worry about it. If we don't add it, we just dont. 
<smartboyhw> zequence, OK.
<zequence> OvenWerks: Just updated ubuntustudio-menu with new icons
<zequence> micahg: Do you have time? We'd very much like to get lp:ubuntustudio-menu uploaded if possible :)
<OvenWerks> zequence: did you also need to update the debian/copyright file? Your name is not in there for icons.
<OvenWerks> It may be ok to leave Mish as the CR holder too.
<zequence> OvenWerks: Yeah, I don't care about the copyright. It's enough his name is in htere
<zequence> I just changed coloring pretty much. Some minor details
<zequence> Continuing reorganizing our projects and blueprints. Things will be quite different from now on
<zequence> OvenWerks: Get yourself an account on github.com, if you haven't already
<zequence> OvenWerks: Let me know your username once you're done
<zequence> OvenWerks: Another insurance, in case I get hit by a bus
<zequence> I should just make a list of things first..
<OvenWerks> zequence: remind me tomorrow or email. today is busy as I have a gig after work.
<zequence> OvenWerks: Sure. I need to do this properly later anyway. Might as well send you a complete list instead
<madeinkobaia> Hi all : )
<cub> hello madeinkobaia 
<madeinkobaia> Hi cub.
<cub> keeping busy? ;)
<madeinkobaia> cub: Yep :)
<madeinkobaia> cub: Do you know the required size (or ratio) for our default wallpaper ?
<madeinkobaia> cub: Now maybe we don't have clear specifications about that. In that case I will make a 2560x1600 and a 1920x1080...
<madeinkobaia> ...or maybe I could make a complete set-up with all ratio sizes (like that no problems of cropped picture). That brings another question :  do we have any file size limits for our wallpaper package ?
<cub> hmm I saw a guideline for that somewhere
<cub> I even got a gimp template to try them out in different ratios and set up. But I can't find the link ..
<madeinkobaia> cub: no worries, take a look on that if you have the time.
<cub> well I should have the link somewhere, it's just a matter of finding out how i categorised it when I saved it. :D
<madeinkobaia> :D
<cub> nope can't find it. I might be xfce specifications though since it was when I was planning to do a xfce theme. All wallpaper I did then was according to the guideline I read and they are 2560x1600, so I'd go with that.
<madeinkobaia> cub: Ok, lets go for the 2560x1600 ! About the xfce theme, did you planned to use a specific tool for create it, like a widget factory ?
<cub> I never got that far. I started out with wallpaper, then to set window colouring, then I started to put in time in this group instead. :P
<cub> I want a Solarized theme on my computers and there is none for xfce.
<cub> Maybe next summer!
<madeinkobaia> ;)
<cub> So, when the WP is set we might set a look for the youtube vidoes?
<madeinkobaia> For sure cub. No problems. In that way I would like to have all graphics specifications for that, mainly the required dimensions. I insist on that because Gimp don't allow to have a different size for export. So the native working size must be the export size.
<madeinkobaia> Or...the opposite ;-)
<cub> yeah, it's in the PDF I sent you, umm some weeks ago. But 1280x720 it is. To conform with the 720p quality on youtube.
<cub> zequence also started up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/YoutubeVideoFormat
<madeinkobaia> Really ? Goin to see that...
<madeinkobaia> Ok, I got all the info I need : )
<cub> did you find the email? Otherwise I can just forward it
<cub> I sent it to your gmail-address though.
<cub> oh crap, I'm late. :D gotta run
<madeinkobaia> :D See ya !
<zequence> madeinkobaia: 1600x1200 is what we have been using lately
<madeinkobaia> zequence:  Hi Kaj, hum this ratio is really outdated now (check out on the web).
<zequence> madeinkobaia: Which one do you propose?
<madeinkobaia> zequence: The most usual now is a 16:10 ratio (size from 1440x900 to 2560x1600).
<zequence> madeinkobaia: Ah, right. I meant 2560x1600
<madeinkobaia> zequence: Ok ;p
<zequence> madeinkobaia: Did you make new versions of your wallpaper?
<madeinkobaia> zequence: I tried few stuffs but the first I showed on the list stay the best one. I will test tomorrow morning a version including your suggestion to add a little colored part.
<zequence> madeinkobaia: Ok. Tomorrow we really need to get it in, so we can get the package uploaded
<madeinkobaia> zequence: No problems, you will have a 2560x1600 with .png (for a better quality) tomorrow. About the color : a blue touch could be certainly good. Now my first idea was to make a monochrome one for please to "everybody".
<zequence> madeinkobaia: Blue always works :). There are so many shades of it too..
<zequence> Maybe better to try something else for 14.04 though :P
<madeinkobaia> zequence: As I planned to do it, all will be anyway new for the 14.04. A complete and coherent brand new graphical design...a revolution :D 
<zequence> madeinkobaia: Many things will change for 14.04 :D
<madeinkobaia> zequence: Now, we need to plan all that first...then I hope my enthusiasm will be catching ;p
<madeinkobaia> zequence: For sure :)
<zequence> madeinkobaia: I'm currently reorganizing all of our projects, source, blueprints and planning
<zequence> There will be an announcement on the mail list shortly. Some things will change from before
<madeinkobaia> zequence: Great.
<OvenWerks> zequence: I missed madeinkobaia, I would suggest that whatever the size, the two sides should be non-critical content. I am not sure to what ratio... we can probably skip 4:3 I don't know that any computer/monitor made late enough studio will run on has vga... Although I am using one as a second screen on my netbook :)
<zequence> OvenWerks: I was investigating projects, blueprints, series and milestones today. LP is slow. Takes many hours to just try some stuff
<zequence> I was going to use different branches for different releases, but then thought about bzr tags
<zequence> we haven't been using them. We should
<zequence> each time we do a release of a source, we tag it
<zequence> bzr tag 0.118
<zequence> and to see the tags: bzr tags
<zequence> commits can already fill that function, but it's easier to keep track of tags for releases
<zequence> With all our source, we could basically use milestones based on Ubuntu version releases, instead of the traditional source version releases.
<zequence> -controls was organized after source version releases. One branch for each version. lp:ubuntustudio-controls/0.4, etc
<zequence> I was going to do the same for all our source, except use Ubuntu versions, like lp:ubuntustudio-controls/14.04
<zequence> since, we don't know in advance which software version will be the ultimate released version.
<zequence> hmm, however, now I just remembered
<zequence> it's the problem with release based maintenance
<zequence> either we fix bugs directly on the actual debian packages, that we get doing pull-lp-source, or apt-get source.., not doing any commits in the bzr source at all for stable Ubuntu release packages
<zequence> ..or we keep different branches for different Ubuntu releases
<zequence> for instance lp:ubuntustudio-menu/13.10, lp:ubuntustudio-menu/14.04
<zequence> We might as well. But, for the development branch, we just keep the trunk branch
<zequence> and, we make tags for each released version of a package
<OvenWerks> Sounds like a lot of overhead :) I was using letters for my snapshots. So if wer are woring towards 14.04 we might have 13.10+1a 13.10+1b etc.
<OvenWerks> release would be 14.04, bug fixes could just be letters or 14.04.1 etc.
<OvenWerks> So all commits up to release would be the old release +1.
<zequence> OvenWerks: I think you're mixing up two things now
<zequence> package versions is still the same
<zequence> but, we could have different bzr branches for stable releases
<zequence> so, for instance, ubuntustudio-meta-0.117 is the upcoming stable release for saucy
<OvenWerks> If you prefer.
<zequence> that would end up in a branch called lp:ubuntustudio-meta/14.04
<zequence> sorruy
<zequence> that would end up in a branch called lp:ubuntustudio-meta/13.10
<zequence> then, if we do a bugfix to that package, we could work off the bzr branch, and the new released version would be 0.117-1
<OvenWerks> So we would start that branch (14.04) right after 13.10 was relesed?
<OvenWerks> Or even after FF...
<OvenWerks> somewhere like that.
<zequence> or, we dont keep branches for stable releases. We just do bugfixes directly to the debian packages
<OvenWerks> Ya that was what I meant
<OvenWerks> I think...
<zequence> the trunk is always the development release
<zequence> we only create a new branch when there is a stable release
<zequence> feature freeze is a good time to do that
<OvenWerks> But if the version doesn't increment then it won't move or update
<OvenWerks> -1 -2 would be fine.
<zequence> Yeah, or -ubuntu0, or whatever is the standard
<OvenWerks> dch kind of does that one automatically :P
<zequence> I think I'll try doing release based branches for 13.10. Then we'll see how that works out
<OvenWerks> ok
<zequence> for 14.04 we keep working off the trunks as usual
<OvenWerks> right. That is making sense.
<zequence> I'm taking over maintenance for linux-lowlatency for the devel release now
<zequence> going to work on getting upload rights early during 14.04 cycle
<zequence> we should both get that
<zequence> would make things a lot simpler for us
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-09-18
<micahg> zequence: not much time before the weekend, if I can I'll take a look, otherwise it'll be the weekend (in which case you might want to find someone else)
<zequence> OvenWerks: If you like, confirm this bug #1226993
<zequence> lp #1226993
<zequence> hmm..
<zequence> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-menu/+bug/1226993
<ubottu> bug 1226993 in ubuntustudio-menu (Ubuntu) "Upload needed before UI freeze (artwork update)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226993
<knome> bug 1226993
<ubottu> bug 1226993 in ubuntustudio-menu (Ubuntu) "Upload needed before UI freeze (artwork update)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226993
<knome> zequence, that ^
<zequence> knome: Weird. Think it used to work the other way as well before
<knome> maybe...
<knome> lp 1226993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1226993 in ubuntustudio-menu (Ubuntu) "Upload needed before UI freeze (artwork update)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226993
<smartboyhw> zequence, Bug 1226693
<ubottu> bug 1226693 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226693
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> Bug 1226993
<ubottu> bug 1226993 in ubuntustudio-menu (Ubuntu) "Upload needed before UI freeze (artwork update)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226993
<smartboyhw> Please mark it as [FFe] in the title and subscribe the Ubuntu Release Team next time. I will do it for you this time.
<knome> if it's an artwork update, it doesn't require a FFe
<smartboyhw> knome: Oh
<knome> UIFe is tomorrow
<smartboyhw> zequence: BTW I saw in some log yesterday or the day before that you dont care about adding your name in debian/copyright?
<smartboyhw> (Or did I get it wrong)
<smartboyhw> For menu
<madeinkobaia> Hi all : )
<zequence-work> madeinkobaia: I got your WP. The blue I though would have been a nice touch, but because of the way the CoF is made, it looks a bit lofi 3D, if you know what I mean
<knome> hey :)
<zequence-work> So, I'd go with the grey one
<knome> is the wallpaper somewhere public?
<zequence-work> madeinkobaia: Maybe you could post them to the mail list?
<zequence-work> Ah, well, links to them at least
<madeinkobaia> Hey...I will put the monochrom version in the list : )
<madeinkobaia> ... in few minutes :)
<madeinkobaia> Done, message on the dev-list sent. Note that I forgot to update the subject line, it should be "Ubuntu Studio 13.10 - Default wallpaper proposition RC2" (and not RC1 of course ;) ).
<madeinkobaia> zequence-work: ^
<madeinkobaia> knome: ^
<knome> seems to be stuck in the moderation queue (too big))
<knome> oh wait
<knome> nvm me
<madeinkobaia> still don't received the dev-list mail :(
<OvenWerks> zequence-work: I guess the backdrop needs to be added to -settings and the config set to point to it.
<OvenWerks> I can't do that till at least tonight.
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: No, it's ubuntustudio-look
<zequence-work> I can do that
<zequence-work> settings should not have any aesthetic things in it
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: This is mostly because of the menu, -settings is depending on -look, which we should change
<zequence-work> -settings is also depedning on the lightdm-greeter. this should also be changed
<madeinkobaia> Does someone read the comments on the dev-list about my wp proposition ?
<zequence> madeinkobaia: don't worry about that
<zequence> ralf is ralf :)
<zequence> OvenWerks: The default wallpaper needs to be set in -default-settings, but the actual wallpaper went to -look
<madeinkobaia> zequence: I actually write an answer ;) otherwise you can not use it. I strictly don't care.
<zequence> madeinkobaia: I've already added the WP and asked for it to be uploaded
<zequence-work> 1227323 1227325 
<zequence-work> Bug 1227323
<ubottu> bug 1227323 in ubuntustudio-look (Ubuntu) "Upload needed before UI freeze - new default WP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227323
<zequence-work> Bug 1227325 
<ubottu> bug 1227325 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Upload needed before UI freeze - new default WP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227325
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: Could you just test those packages, make sure they work
<madeinkobaia> Why the dev list mails switch to "issue 12" to "issue 14" ? where is the answer I sent ?
<zequence-work> madeinkobaia: it probably had too many links in it
<zequence-work> madeinkobaia: I'll let it through, one moment
<zequence-work> madeinkobaia: Ah, it went through..
<madeinkobaia> zequence-work: So ?
<madeinkobaia> zequence-work: See also on PM. Thanks
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-09-19
<smartboyhw> zequence, I will be a bit busy for Beta 2 and RC, it looks like I have to take over at least 2 flavours at Beta 2, and 1 at RC-.-
<smartboyhw> *2 more, 1 more
<smartboyhw> Guys: Be reminded that although UIFreeze and DocFreeze is on, FinalBetaFreeze is on Monday
<smartboyhw> I will write an email to the -devel mailing list asking some pre-"pre-release-testing"-testing :P
<smartboyhw> Sent
<OvenWerks> has our settings and look been uploaded?
<smartboyhw> OvenWerks, YES
<smartboyhw> Great happiness!
<smartboyhw> zequence, as it turned out: I will be 1 more on Beta 2, 2 more on Final-.-
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: I don't have a saucy install to test on right now. Could you just check to see if -look and -settings work as they should?
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: For default wallpaper, you might need to create a new user temporarily
<zequence-work> I tried on 12.04, but that didn't work out quite as I expected
<smartboyhw> zequence-work, fortunately, the Beta 2 Freeze itself is on Monday, so if we have any fixes, we can push it in:)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-09-20
<cub> Hello folks
<OvenWerks> cub: hello
<madeinkobaia> Hi cub
<cub> Hi madeinkobaia 
<madeinkobaia> Hi Len
<smartboyhw> Hello cub madeinkobaia 
<smartboyhw> madeinkobaia, what made you mistaken cub with OvenWerks ? :P
<madeinkobaia> No mistakes, I just forgot to say hello to Len too :D
<holstein> madeinkobaia: i saw you getting "bent out of shape" about Ralph.. it happens
<holstein> madeinkobaia: thanks for your work on the WP
<smartboyhw> madeinkobaia, heh heh
 * smartboyhw thinks Ralph is a bit TOO political
<holstein> he definitely rounds out the demographic in there ;)
<smartboyhw> madeinkobaia, you forgot to say hello to Kaj;)
<madeinkobaia> holstein: I am a little tetchy about certain subjects. I think some persons should have more 
<madeinkobaia> ...thoughts before speaking.
<holstein> madeinkobaia: i get into it with Ralph a lot too :)
<holstein> i think some (maybe more like 60+%) is a language barrier... that makes him seem more abrasive than he actually is, or intends to be
<madeinkobaia> holstein: Your truth. A reason more in fact for be prudent.
<madeinkobaia> holstein: I am open for discussion anyway. No worries I think.
<madeinkobaia> hosltein: I was meaning "you're right" not "your truth" :D another example of possible misunderstanding ;p
<smartboyhw> lol
<madeinkobaia> Ok bbl, got a PC to clean up...
<madeinkobaia> ...see ya.
<cub> I hope to be able to participate in some beta 2 testing next week. But who knows, maybe next week will be as hectic as the last 3 ...
<smartboyhw> cub, I want everyone testing for Beta 2 and RC.
<smartboyhw> :P
<cub> hehe
<cub> I need to get time to fix the orca dependency as well
<cub> time to get home to the family! Have a nice weekend all!
<nickg_> hey, I was working on the ubuntu studio site in my sandbox, and was trying to reverse engineer it a bit and ended up annihilating it beyond repair.  Was wondering if I could get the theme
<OvenWerks> nickg_: if you mean web site... I am not sure at all. It seems most of the people doing web site stuff are on about 5 hours ago.
<OvenWerks> maybe longer
<nickg_> ill wait
<zequence-work> nickg_: It's in a bzr repo
<zequence-work> hang on
<zequence-work> nickg_: You should use a version control system such as bzr or git to keep track of changes
<nickg_> ahh good idea.  I was trying to reposition something and it wouldn't work, so i kept trying, eventually the entire thing got messed up lol
<knome> hey.
<zequence-work> nickg_: knome is the original author of the theme
<zequence-work> nickg_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-website/ubuntustudio-resources/website-wordpress
<knome> nickg_, the theme is in a repository at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-website/ubuntustudio-resources/website-wordpress
<knome> heh, that :)
<zequence-work> Ill probably move it somewhere else soon, into its own project, but there it is now anyway :)
<knome> zequence-work, https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-website-content ;)
<zequence-work> knome: Maybe, or something else. There are two projects for the website right now
<knome> :)
<zequence-work> Big storm coming to Asia soon. Winds at 70 m/s. Might get windy for Howard
<knome> nickg_, is there something specific you're trying to achieve?
<zequence-work> He's just playing around for now
<knome> okay
<knome> feel free to ping me if you need help with the code, and i'll help when i have time
<nickg_> for sure.  I'm just playing around with it, going to change the search box stuff like that.
<knome> sure
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-09-21
<smartboyhw> zequence-work, you work on Saturdays?
<zequence> smartboyhw: No, I just have some problems with irc somtimes
<smartboyhw> zequence, oh:(
<zequence-work> Like now..
<smartboyhw> lol
<zequence-work> smartboyhw: How's the weather in HK?
<zequence-work> I hear it's going to get windy
<smartboyhw> zequence-work, VERY POOR the coming few days, a typhoon is striking us directly.. (Now it's hot0
<smartboyhw> Looks like the news got everywhere;)
<smartboyhw> LP, Forums down
<smartboyhw> Datacentre issues in London
<smartboyhw> Fixing IP
<smartboyhw> (In Progress)
 * smartboyhw starts zsyncing ISOs to prepare for beta 2
<zequence> Did anyone try our latest changes?
<OvenWerks> windy in in the fillipines too.
<OvenWerks> I have downloaded isos need access to the computer :)
<OvenWerks> My wife has discovered skype
<smartboyhw> Downloaded ISOs, will test tomorrow when the typhoon comes
<smartboyhw> OvenWerks, LOL
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, that means she will be stapled to the computer
<OvenWerks> Ya, I have a second monitor on this one now though, so I can test the 32 bit. She is using the 64bit
<smartboyhw> OvenWerks, good, i have the 64-bit here
<zequence> I don't have a PC at home right now. All I have is this slow netbook, which I could use for testing, but for the sake of convienence, I don't (using it as a development platform right now)
<zequence> 1GB ram is like torture
<smartboyhw> zequence, buy yourself a new computer
<smartboyhw> (And where's my T-shirt?)
<zequence> smartboyhw: I moved it to another location for a while
<zequence> smartboyhw: Right, I'll send it to you at the and of the month
<zequence> smartboyhw: Have you decided on color?
<smartboyhw> zequence, white 
<smartboyhw> With the blue log
<smartboyhw> *logo
<zequence> smartboyhw: Ok :)
<smartboyhw> zequence, :)
<smartboyhw> Alas, 13.10 development should almost be complete...
<smartboyhw> zequence, you might start to want us to fill in the 14.04 blueprints;)
<zequence> I'll have another go at working on the blueprints next week. Thanks to the slowness of LP, it takes hours to get almost nothing done
<smartboyhw> zequence, grrr. Maybe we should use Trello?
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu uses it, Kubuntu uses it
<zequence> smartboyhw: Thanks. I'll have a look
<OvenWerks> zequence: The backdrop is only on screen 0, screen 1 has the old one. When I booted the live ISO with two monitors, It looked like the old backdrop was still there because the screens were "the same as" and so had the last drawn backdrop which is screen 1.
<OvenWerks> KDE has somehow gotten this to be screen 1 draws first and then screen 0 which seems to be better.
<OvenWerks> zequence: the file in question is /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntustudio/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml
<OvenWerks> creating bug
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: You think this is an upgrade issue?
<zequence-work> Ah, no
<zequence-work> Cause you booted with the live ISO
<OvenWerks> :)
<zequence-work> I never saw that file before
<OvenWerks> it should be the one you changed to set the new background.
<OvenWerks> Yup, it is
<OvenWerks> Bug #1228635 
<ubottu> bug 1228635 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Background for screen 1 is different from screen 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228635
<OvenWerks> Otherwise the icons are fine and the backdrop is as well.
<OvenWerks> zequence-work: are you going to fix it? or should I? (it will be a bit before I can but should be doable today)
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: Ah, right. I got thrown off from "xfce-perchannel-xml", which made no sense to me
<zequence-work> I edited that file
<zequence-work> Ah, two monitors :)
<zequence-work> Don't think we really need two
<zequence-work> But, let's just make it work
<OvenWerks> On one of my MB (the new one) due to GPU driver issues I am forced to run as if two monitors are connected. This system doesn't boot right unless the external monitor is connected. That is why I am able to pick it up
<OvenWerks> Ya the perchannel thing is not something I understand either
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: I'm making the change, and uploading, referring to your bug report
<OvenWerks> Great!, don't know if we'll get it before monday or not
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: Not sure how this sponsorship process is supposed to work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<zequence-work> smartboyhw has created saucy-proposed branches. Right now, I don't know how that is done
<zequence-work> Might be we need to create one for this as well
<zequence-work> We should ask him about that when he comes back tomorrow
<zequence-work> bug 1228646
<ubottu> bug 1228646 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Upload needed before Final Beta freeze for Saucy to fix a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228646
<OvenWerks> micahg, may be around later today. He may know too.
 * OvenWerks says reboot time...
<cub> zequence, zequence-work , depending on the thoughts on how to use Trello there might be other Kanban tools that might suit us better. I use Trello for personal stuff, but for projects I find it lacks some useful features.
<OvenWerks> zequence-work: The backdrop for lightdm is still the old one as well. I can't remember off hand which file/package this is in.
<cub> Hi OvenWerks, you are a master of grub now, no?
<OvenWerks> I know a few things...
<cub> my grub menu was sorted in another way when I added a 13.10 OS as well. So I thought I would just re-order things but it was as easy as I remember it. :P
<cub> Any tips?
<OvenWerks> You have more than one OS?
<cub> windows 7, ubuntu studio 12.04 (main OS) and a test for 13.10
<cub> but I previous default 12.04 is now moved down to like position 5
<OvenWerks> Generally, boot up the os you want to be default (12.04?) and in a terminal run:
<OvenWerks> sudo update-grub
<cub> and the 13.10 is the default. I'd like to rename them as I plan to install some more OS
<OvenWerks> sudo grub-install
<OvenWerks> opps....
<OvenWerks> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<OvenWerks> If you redo these two steps after any other install... or kernel upgrade. It will always set the default back to that partition.
<cub> ok, no surprises when I run that?
<cub> :D
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: It should be just the default WP for the lightdm window, since it uses whatever the user has by default
<cub> aha ok
<OvenWerks> not on first boot
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme is the package and  /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntustudio/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf is the file
<OvenWerks> Bug in progress :)
<OvenWerks> cub: I am assuming sda is your boot partition.
<cub> yup, I just ran the two commands
<cub> thanks for the info
<OvenWerks> Bug #1228657
<ubottu> bug 1228657 in ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme (Ubuntu) "Lightdm has the wrong backdrop, it is from 13.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228657
<OvenWerks> zequence-work: ^^
<OvenWerks> zequence-work: We should probably compare this to xubuntu's latest and see if there are any other changes that might be good.
<zequence-work> OvenWerks: Funny. I changed all this for the last release. We should probably document this for the next, so we get it right
<OvenWerks> :)
 * OvenWerks is off to practice...
<xfrmrs> anyone have experience in setting up live video server in precise ubuntustudio?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-09-22
<OvenWerks> zequence-work: Maybe we should have all these places point to a link so we just have to change the link. Can we add something  like this to /etc/alternatives/ maybe?
<zequence-work> smartboyhw: How do you create the saucy-proposed branch?
<smartboyhw> zequence-work, you upload something to saucy-proposed? It should auto-create.
<zequence-work> The bzr branch, I mean. 
<smartboyhw> And if you want to upload something, submit it against the saucy bzr branch
<zequence-work> didnt you do that?
<smartboyhw> zequence-work: I didn't....
<smartboyhw> The UDD bot does that
<zequence-work> ok
<OvenWerks> smartboyhw: zequence-work testing 32bit seems to be pretty good. just have the one last upgrade by image to do. but it has been good in the past.
<smartboyhw> OvenWerks, good.
<OvenWerks> The kernel problem with upgrades is fixed. There is no longer a generic kernel, but the new lowlatency gets installed
<smartboyhw> This release should be stable.
<smartboyhw> Next release will be awesome!
<smartboyhw> :P
<OvenWerks> I don't know how but the back drop does get rerplaced for the user
<OvenWerks> I think thats good :)
<OvenWerks> There are only the two bugs with the backdrop left.
<OvenWerks> smartboyhw: where do I find the ISO build reports?
<OvenWerks> I keep forgetting
<smartboyhw> OvenWerks, people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive
<smartboyhw> OvenWerks, the backdrop: You mean the wallpaper, the LightDM theme, or?
<OvenWerks> both for lightdm and in the session.
<smartboyhw> Huh!?
<smartboyhw> That's a problem
<OvenWerks> zequence-work has fixed at least the session one if it can be uploaded
<OvenWerks> in the session it is right in screen 0 but not in screen 1.
<smartboyhw> OvenWerks, why not fix the LIghtDM one then? :)
<OvenWerks> If two screens are plugged in it defaults to same as and screen 1 overrides screen 0... because it draws second.
<OvenWerks> I just don't know if it has been done.
<OvenWerks> I will check.
<OvenWerks> Looks like not.
<smartboyhw> Well, at least we got most of the upgrades working
<smartboyhw> That's far much better than the previous ones:P
<OvenWerks> I have been testing since yesterday morning (how I fond the bugs) and so haven't had a dev machine to use
<OvenWerks> I just have the upgrade(image ) to do. It is a bit quicker thatn the straight upgrade. I just have to disable the other partition.
<OvenWerks> anyway, time to start yet another install before I head out.
<OvenWerks> for those who care... 32bit iso/upgrade (all 5 tests) pass.
<OvenWerks> The upgrades are very good, somehow they seem to keep user changes (like moving the lower panel) while changing the backdrop. Impressive. I expect LTS to LTS 12.04 to 14.04 will work well.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2014-09-16
<zequence> I'm considering not making any last minute changes, and waiting until the next dev period for that
<zequence> But, our ISO is only 2,2 GB right now. Want to test it and make sure it's at all workable
<zequence> That did not work at all :(
<zequence> Virtualbox didn't like that image, but it worked nicely on a UEFI machine
<zequence> So, I feel better. I can at least go forward with testing it for the Final Beta release, and make a release though, I think - also, considering a recent discussion, that I won't be putting up the ISO on the home page at all, or at least make the 14.04 release the prominent
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-09-14
<sakre_> gotcha zequence  :)
<sakre_> i'll be arround from off to on this week
<sakre_> i'm still trying to find the link to the wiki with all the packages to go thru for desktop files..
<sakre_> or did you guys finish that already?
<zequence> sakre_: In the Plannin section of the wiki, there's a link to feature definitions
<zequence> This is the feature definition page for multimedia application categorization https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/FeatureDefinitions/MultimediaApplicationCategorization
<zequence> You'll find all the information and relevant links on that page
<zequence> sakre_: Ok, to get back to the bug fix
<zequence> I'll have you use a tool called edit-patch. I don't know it very well, but it can be used in this case, and it's very automatic.
<zequence> I have a page about how to use it here, but I'm intending to change it later though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/StableReleaseUpdates
<zequence> Start by cd'ing into the root of the ubuntu scribus bzr repo.
<zequence> To start creating the patch: edit-patch missing-desktop-file-fix.patch
<zequence> Wait until you get the prompt again. It will look different. edit-patch will be recording any changes you do to the branch now.
<zequence> To fix the bug, all you need to do is to add one line int debian/scribus.install
<zequence> The line is "usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.scribus.desktop usr/share/applications"
<zequence> That's it. Now, you can stop edit-patch by doing Ctrl+D
<zequence> debian/changelog will open automatically for editing
<zequence> Use the page I linked to as reference on how to edit it. Change UNRELEASED to wily, and put "fixes LP: #1487031" inside the [] brackets
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1487031 in scribus (Ubuntu) "desktop file missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487031
<zequence> When asked to commit, answer no, since you still need to update the patch description.
<zequence> I would not make this an upstream fix, since it's just one line.
<zequence> So, with that in mind, try following the instructions on my page as well as you can, and also check here for information http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<zequence> When that is done, you can now commit, but you do it manually with the command: debcommit
<zequence> Then, you build, and test. Follow instructions on my page for how to do that.
<zequence> Then, upload your branch. But, before you make a merge request, let me have a look at the branch, ok?
<zequence> The reason why we do a patch here is so that any upstream change can easily be merged with the current branch, and the current patch can then be removed if not needed anymore.
<zequence> I'm not sure your branch will be accepted - but if there is no other fix on the way, I don't see any reason why not.
<zequence> btw, this is not a Stable Release Update. That only involves updating packages to a stable release. But, we use the same method pretty much in this case.
<sakre_> thank you very much zequence i will go trhu all this, this afternoon.
<sakre_> my robot didn't behave at the powerplant, so i couldn't do anything during afternoonLT. looking at it now.
<sakre_> is there a reason why ctrl+alt+t is not opening a terminal in ubuntustudio? :)
<sakre_> i know i can fix it shazambimbam, but there are so many tutorial which hints about it...
<sakre_> hint about ctrl-alt-t for terminal
<OvenWerks> sakre_: I have heard about that before. I think there is even a bug... But I can't find any aside from bug #1482181
<ubottu> bug 1482181 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Media keys (ctrl-alt-t, brightness, play/pause) don't work randomly after logging" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482181
<sakre_> probably every body fixes it and forgets it :D
<sakre_> i mean localy
<OvenWerks> I do seem to remember it being discused in this channel or our mailing list though.
<OvenWerks> sakre_: I would ask on the xubuntu channel how they set it up and we can copy it.
 * OvenWerks has managed to convert one of his c apps to c++  :)
 * sakre_ Y(^^)Yay
<sakre_> hehe sorry, i meant it. congrats. i just forgot, its not a party place.
<OvenWerks> I am in the process of taking something that used a terminal for output and using a GUI instead.
<OvenWerks> http://www.ovenwerks.net/software/mcpdisp.html
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-09-15
<sakrezzzZZz> so i have done everything, but i get a fatal error debuild -S -sa
<sakrezzzZZz> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b scribus-ubuntu gave error exit status 2
<sakrezzzZZz> debuild: fatal error at line 1374:
<sakrezzzZZz> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S -sa failed
<sakrezzzZZz> and uploading to ppa failed too
<sakrezzzZZz> Not a .changes file.
<sakrezzzZZz> Please select a .changes file to upload.
<sakrezzzZZz> i will be arround today during the afternoon hoping someone can give me a little guidance... :)
<sakrecoer> patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input. 
<sakrecoer> :'C :D
<cub> The ctrl-alt-t for terminal disappeared some time ago, several releases ago. I don't remember the reason either but I think it was something with xfce new shortcuts. Hopefully OvenWerks will find out from the Xubuntu team, they might remember.
<cub> Anyhow, I sort of went off grid again. I'm quite involved with networks helping refugees arriving to Europe and Sweden and it seems it will not lighten up anytime soon, quite the contrary. I'll keep reading the logs when I can, but don't expect to get much time to continue my ideas on PR stuff and meetings. 
<cub> At least not in while.
<cub> So, g'nite people!
<OvenWerks> cub: sakrecoer: I can add ctrl/alt/t quite easily locally. This adds a line to ~/.config/xfce4/xconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml <property name="&lt;Primary&gt;&lt;Alt&gt;t" type="string" value="exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator"/>
<OvenWerks> I think we should be able to just add this to /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntustudio/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<OvenWerks> I will try it here (and create a new user to check) when I have time. This would go into our -settings package.
<OvenWerks> There may be another systemwide shortcut that takes presedence though...
<OvenWerks> Try FX86TERM or something like that... nope I was wrong on that too. I'll try adding it.
<OvenWerks> OK, Yes adding that line to the system file above make c/a/t open terminals for a new user. (Not quite, I changed "Primary" to "Control") Then when I logged in as me and wnet to the Application shortcuts in settings... there is a "Reset to Defaults" that added C/A/t to my shortcuts as well.
<OvenWerks> holstein: Cub, zequence, sakrecoer and anyone else, do we want C/A/t opens terminal enabled? If so I will add it.
 * OvenWerks figures there are at least two yes votes already  :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-09-16
<holstein> OvenWerks: wont hurt anything
 * OvenWerks pulls ubuntustudio-default-settings and makes changes...
<cub> OvenWerks, about ctrl+alt+t, I'm all for it (and you already added it) unless it collide with something else. I haven't noticed it doing that since I have added it manually ever since.
<cub> However, I have a memory of us adding that to desktop-settings already the release after it disappeared. I could be wrong but..
<OvenWerks> cub: there is nothing that I can see using that key combo
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks cub i can't find anything super relevant in graphics either. "Redraw Timer" in blender. i'm not quite able to tell you what it does tho. 
<sakrecoer> about ztrl+alt+t
<sakrecoer> shows up that chosing "play animation" in ctrl+alt+t crashes blender jackd
<sakrecoer> inside blender
<sakrecoer> sorry
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-09-17
<OvenWerks> sakre_: OK, so what does that mean? Is that a yes or a no?
<zequence> OvenWerks: Ok, I saw it. Great, I'll upload it shortly.
<zequence> OvenWerks: You did test it, right?
<zequence> Installing the package after you changed the source, I mean.
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: i think ctrl+alt+t can safely be assigned to open a terminal
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: Anyone using blender with shortcuts likely knows how to change things...
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-09-19
<sakrecoer> oooh... we need o package this: http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/ heard about it OvenWerks ?
<sakrecoer> or note...
<sakrecoer> *not
<sakrecoer> closed source since 1.4
<eylul> ack
<eylul> is the numix theme in yet in the daily? 
<sakrecoer> the -default-settings aren't uploaded yet..
<sakrecoer> eylul: ^ 
<eylul> I see ok :)
<eylul> ok manually changing to numix blue theme, running into a few problems
<eylul> one: panel seems to go light gray with white icons and dark text - workaround: using theme tweaks
<eylul> two: krita has lightgray on lightgray button on splash (rest of the buttons seems fine) might be a bug on the krita 2.9.7. but still worth mentioning
<eylul> (^ sakrecoer)
<eylul> (also blackbird color scheme under appearance seems to be a slight better match to dark overall look than numixBlue one but that one is more of a personal opinion
<sakrecoer> eylul: "panel".. which panel?
<sakrecoer> eylul: the best thing to do about for now is to file a bug about it.
<eylul> sakrecoer: top panel where the application menu, clock etc is. and ok
<eylul> (well it would be sort of a bug filed on a feature not quite deployed)
<eylul> flocculant: Belatedly I was able to lock yakkety, and log back in without a problem at the vm, with 09/18 daily. I can't start suspended, but that has to do with VM setup not handling it, so I cannot test for that
<sakrecoer> eylul: panel is alright here oddly..
<sakrecoer> but i see what you mean with krita button
<eylul> krita button MIGHT be a bug on that version
<eylul> because it is one button that acts weird
<sakrecoer> regarding blackbird: yes it looks good, but open your webbrowser, go to youtube, and type in its searchbox: dark-white text on white background :/
<eylul> it would be nice down the line to make it less bright (the menus) at least
<eylul> like gray bird
<eylul> but as I said
<eylul> personal opinion
<eylul> the panel on top I am not sure what is going on through
<sakrecoer> that is the big issue with most fully dark themes; webpages that set a background-color to their input fields
<eylul> again I wouldn't worry too much until we have it enabled by default, because it is possible I am missing turning on a setting somewhere
<eylul> but not foreground color right?
<sakrecoer> i didn't touch anything...
<eylul> I thought firefox defaults for pages is separate through
<sakrecoer> there shouldn't be any need to do settings for the desktop to display as we want it on first boot
<eylul> like the text in firefox is still black
<eylul> ummmmm
<sakrecoer> eylul, yes, most pages but try youtube with blackbird ;)
<eylul> when I installed the daily build of yakkety from yesterday numix is not enabled by default
<sakrecoer> i know.
<sakrecoer> but it will be.
<sakrecoer> once -default-settings are uplaoded
<eylul> so I enable it in lightdm settings, and appearances, and window manager, reboot the vm, cue the white panel. ;D as I said it is possible something ends up different when doing via gui, or I forget one
<eylul> ;)
<sakrecoer> but i mean, there are no special settings to numixblue except picking it in the appareance prompt
<eylul> but I figured I should warn you just in case 
<sakrecoer> of course :)
<sakrecoer> and thanks for that! :)
<eylul> (and yeah I'll try the youtube with blackbird.) 
<sakrecoer> the web made me give up on 100% dark themes...
<eylul> nw. but yeah kryten said, tell sakrecoer, but I was a bit hesitant to file a bug on something that isn't in the distro yet :P
<sakrecoer> (what does "nw" stand for?
<sakrecoer> the way i see the "pannel", its brighter than before, yes, but it matches everything else.
<sakrecoer> and the contrast is good
<eylul> define brighter?
<sakrecoer> bighter than with greybird, which was our previous default
<eylul> its light gray, with white icons
<eylul> :D
<eylul> hang on
<sakrecoer> well, its not light grey here..
<eylul> let me do a reinstall and show you
<eylul> (I do want to recreate the bug anyway, because I do have a slight suspicion it might be for another reason)
<eylul> ok
<eylul> now it is not a brilliant shade of white
<eylul> what on earth...
<eylul> nvm sakrecoer
<sakrecoer> well, lets keep an eye out for it it anyway :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-09-21
<eylul> is there something we need to do from our end to make sure yakkety beta gets on tracker? 
<sakrecoer> i don't get it... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds
<sakrecoer> ah.. you too eylul 
<sakrecoer> haha
<eylul> heh yeah
<sakrecoer> i don't know. i asked in -release, but no one answers me...
<eylul> *nods*
<sakrecoer> flocculant: do you know what we are missing?
<eylul> (we could also try Ross, if flocculant doesn't know. Not sure who else could potentially know)
<eylul> sakrecoer: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds
<eylul> it looks like everything that went to beta is today's build. ubuntu base is currently rebuilding, possibly we are after that?
<sakrecoer> maybe...
<sakrecoer> eylul: how do you see ubuntu base is reuilding?
<sakrecoer> rebuilding even
<eylul> it says (re-building) in parenthesis on daily
<eylul> and ubuntu studio just begun rebuilding
 * sakrecoer *faceplams*
<sakrecoer> right...
<sakrecoer> :D
<sakrecoer> well... crossing fingers then...
<eylul> *snorts*
<eylul> it happens to best of us :)
<Nicowe> Hi all
<Nicowe> Is there a good soul to help me through the iso testing process ? 
<flocculant> sakrecoer: looks like no buildy again - 64bit failed ~2 minutes ago
<flocculant> Nicowe: hi - generically iso testing is pretty much the same for any of the flavours - so a look at this I did for 'my' lot will at least give you a start http://wiki.xubuntu.org/qa/isotesting
<flocculant> though at the moment it seems there are no studio isos on the tracker
<eylul> hi Nicowe! and we are here if you have any particular questions.
<eylul> flocculant thanks, is there anything we can do from our end to fix it? 
<eylul> huh... is it normal for a build to fail with no log at all? 
<sakrecoer> hi Nicowe ! :)
<flocculant> eylul: no idea I'm afraid
<sakrecoer> flocculant: oh snap...
<sakrecoer> this time arround we got no eamil about it :/
<eylul> sakrecoer we just did it seems
<eylul> (literally just now) but its only 64bit one so far that failed, and no.. log?
<flocculant> sakrecoer: there wouldn't be a 'you want to join in' mail - everyone is added in for it 
<Nicowe> flocculant: Thank you, this will be helpful !  
<flocculant> Nicowe: you're welcome :)
<sakrecoer> flocculant: afair, usualy we get a mail sent to the devel list about failed ISO..
<Nicowe> I think my first question is answered : the iso that should be tested is not avaible yet, right ?
<sakrecoer> Nicowe: yes, that is right
<sakrecoer> Nicowe: are you the nicoas i've been in touch with about this testing thing?
<sakrecoer> *Nicolas even, sorry
<sakrecoer> ah, here came the fail mail :D
<Nicowe> sakrecoer: yes, the same :=
<Nicowe> :)
<sakrecoer> good to see you here Nicowe ! :)
<sakrecoer> welcome!
<Nicowe> Thanks, I followed your advice and here I am, trying to learn a few things !
<flocculant> sakrecoer: oic - no idea about that - thought you were talking about iso's :p also it has 'just' failed, and do you get e-mail when it fails to build or later when the log bit is complete :)
<sakrecoer> probably when the log bit is complete :)
<sakrecoer> flocculant: ^
<sakrecoer> i just got the mail that is...
<flocculant> then not the log bit - that's not there yet :p
<eylul> Nicowe you can probably start downloading the daily iso from 09/20 with zsync, when the new one builds, it will sync the differences, and will be a lot faster. 
<eylul> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds/131642/downloads
<sakrecoer> true... the mail came empty..
<sakrecoer> never seen that before though...
<Nicowe> eylul: This is the daily build ? I am running this right now
<Nicowe> I will try this zsync thing
<eylul> yeah! (also it seems like the 32bit did build, and it is attempting again the 64bit so it might be a random accident)
<sakrecoer> Nicowe: yes, and you can use a program called zsync to just download the changes instead of the entire iso
<sakrecoer> eylul is full of great advices :)
<eylul> basically nicowe it makes sure you don't download the whole 3GB again and again. :) 
<flocculant> definitely something awry there >  Started 7 hours ago  Finished 20 minutes ago (took 7 hours, 23 minutes, 58.5 seconds) 
<eylul> sakrecoer: :) just passing on what you guys taught me. ;)
<flocculant> anyway - too many cooks etc
<eylul> too many cooks?
<flocculant> and I've got xubuntu to not worry about too much
<flocculant> eylul: spoil the broth :)
<sakrecoer> flocculant: thanks! :) that is very long indeed
<Nicowe> So I should zsync the iso I have and then burn it again to install ? 
<eylul> Nicowe do you actually use DVD to install, or a usb?
<Nicowe> I use DVD because I install on an external hard drive
<eylul> if you do a dvd, I would download but wait before burning it because it looks like the iso is trying to rebuild right now
<flocculant> Nicowe: you can 'always' zsync - if the iso has no changes it will tell you that and do nothing :)
<Nicowe> Okay !
<sakrecoer> Nicowe: you have tried with an usb already right? 
<sakrecoer> (asking because: better safe than sorry)
<Nicowe> What do you mean ? burning the iso on a usb stick ?
<eylul> Nicowe, you can also put the iso on an USB stick
<eylul> as in boot from a usb and install that way, not all computers have a cd drive so.. 
<Nicowe> Yes I have done that for other installs
<Nicowe> but from what I've read you cannot do this and then install on an external drive
<eylul> huh
<Nicowe> not completely sure about that last assertion !
<eylul> it is possible
<eylul> I just haven't tried testing outside a VM yet, which reminds me, I need to get my act together and setup something to do just that
<sakrecoer> i can't seemt to find a build log for the failed build..
<sakrecoer> *seem
<flocculant> which is odd in itself - which is why I think it's actually stuck somewhere/how
<sakrecoer> hello chamois :)
<chamois> Hello sakrecoer!
<eylul> sakrecoer: we have a build
<sakrecoer> \*/ <- mind blown and happy :)
<sakrecoer> i'll test tomorrow though...
<eylul> its not uploaded yet
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-09-22
<sakrecoer> now we have an iso and its in the tracker!
<flocculant> just in time for it all to go wrong for the respin :D
<sakrecoer> haha! 
<sakrecoer> flocculant: i admit feeling for anticipating that and go for last minute testing
<flocculant> :)
<sakrecoer> flocculant: good morning also :)
<flocculant> good morning to you too 
<sakrecoer> flocculant: any news from the lock/suspend bug?
<flocculant> time to stagger of into the day for me, so cya later
<sakrecoer> ok, read you later have a good one flocculant o/ 
<flocculant> not much - we're having to decide *soon* whether to ditch it or not
<sakrecoer> i will be quitely following your discussion in #x-d
<sakrecoer> if i knew anything worthy to share i would obviously, but i don't hence 'quietly'
<DalekSec> Should likely mention here too.  I uploaded a fixed version of xfce4-session so xscreensaver users will be able to use the "New Login" button.
<sakrecoer> oh wow! thanks DalekSec ! :) 
<sakrecoer> i've missed having a slide show of my photos as screensaver, such a good way to actualy look at ones photolib
<DalekSec> sakrecoer: Shouldn't really affect you as you don't ship xscreensaver.
<sakrecoer> no, but now we could :)
<sakrecoer> probably not this roind though
<sakrecoer> *round
<eylul> ok, question about testing. how much do we worry about lack of translations? 
<sakrecoer> eylul: thinking about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1550186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550186 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "First entry of boot-menu "Try UbuntuStudio without installing" do not get translated into the chosen language" [High,Confirmed]
<sakrecoer> if yes, it has been there for long now, that is, despite what the QA test says, it doesn't seem to be a game stopper :D
<eylul> yes!
<eylul> well it turns out there is quite a bit of Turkish translation missing all over the place but I am not sure what is considered critical, and what is considered "file the bug and move on"
<eylul> that's the only one on that screen through
<flocculant> eylul: translations for anything other than 'your flavour' are done elsewhere, so I'd not consider that critical - you'd be waiting on some other team to do that
<flocculant> same here - I had someone mail me yesterday about exactly the same thing - told them exactly the same thing
<flocculant> of course what studio does is up to them - just my pov :)
<eylul> I am happy to go with whatever I just wasn't sure because the testing instructions were explicit on translation. well move on it is ;)
<sakrecoer> JLye: here is the wiki page on testing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Testing/ISOTesting
<sakrecoer> here is the part on how to create the usb-drive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Testing/ISOTesting#Create_an_Installer
<sakrecoer> you might want to add "bs=512"
<sakrecoer> like this: "sudo dd bs=512 if=/path/to/your.iso of=/dev/sdX"
<sakrecoer> where sdX is the name of your USB drive
<sakrecoer> how do i let grub rebuild the boot menu?
<sakrecoer> can it do it on itself?
<sakrecoer> i might have deleted the wrong partition lol :D
<sakrecoer> but it would be weird, because one was encrypted and the other wasnt...
<sakrecoer> but when installed the 16.10 64 bit, it only wanted to install along side the partition i thought i had deleted..
<sakrecoer> hmm... and calibre keeps on crashing on me...
<sakrecoer> never got it running once since we pulled it in..
<sakrecoer> eylul: have you been able to run calibre?
<sakrecoer> anyone tried it?
<sakrecoer> same with ebook viewer, but is suspect they use the same things..
<sakrecoer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calibre/+bug/1616864
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1616864 not found
<sakrecoer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calibre/+bug/1621205
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1621205 not found
<sakrecoer> both are marked private... :/
<sakrecoer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calibre/+bug/1616864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1616864 in calibre (Ubuntu) "calibre-parallel crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::disconnect()" [Medium,New]
<sakrecoer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calibre/+bug/1616864
<sakrecoer> there... i hope i'm not compromising myself by making it public lol... i use a gimmick password when testing anyway...
<sakrecoer> common ubottu bug #1616864
<ubottu> Ubottu bug 1616864 in calibre (Ubuntu) "calibre-parallel crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::disconnect()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616864
<sakrecoer> hehe how about  bug #1621205
<ubottu> bug 1621205 in calibre (Ubuntu) "ebook-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::disconnect()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621205
<eylul> sakrecoer: yes
<eylul> I was able to run it just fine. that's weird
<eylul> calibre did crash after closing but it ran just fine. that's weird
<sakrecoer> eylul: it doesn't crash when you quit it?
<sakrecoer> it happens to me with 32-but version aswell..
<eylul> actually now it doesn't crash at all
<eylul> although it did when I started the installation at first
<eylul> so when I tried it on live-cd it crashed after a while after closing, on install it crashed after first launch and then again a bit later. (I didn't take it too seriously because.. after closing exit button). but now I am trying again, to get it to crash on install
<eylul> so far..
<eylul> nothing
<eylul> nope, no crash
<sakrecoer> ok.. i have the same problem with ebook viewer...
<eylul> *goes back to the live-cd*
<eylul> -oh here we go
<sakrecoer> also once installed...
<eylul> ebook-viewer crashed. 
<eylul> it just took a while
<eylul> after I exited
<eylul> can't replicate the calibre crash so far but who knows
<sakrecoer> calibre runs fine, until i open inkscape or hydrogen... but on exit, it gives me a crash everysingle time...
<sakrecoer> so i guess, it doesn't rn fine for me...
<eylul> *blinks*
<eylul> let me try replicating that
<sakrecoer> nicowe: what is your experience with calibre and ebook viewer?
<eylul> also.. I do want to try something else
<eylul> umm sakrecoer: I just launched hydrogen on top of calibre
<eylul> so far
<nicowe> I have not tried them so far. I'm gonna do that right now 
<eylul> no crash
<nicowe> I'll be back in a few
<sakrecoer> eylul: what happens if you close it now?
<eylul> close calibre?
<eylul> just closed calibre.
<eylul> *patiently waits for a crash, it takes a while sometimes*
<sakrecoer> and this is a virtual machine right?
<eylul> nope. no crash
<eylul> yeah
<sakrecoer> last time i tried the live system on 3 different machines and it gave me the same result.
<sakrecoer> beta1 that is
<eylul> what did you test this on?
<eylul> and get the crash?
<sakrecoer> 2 different laptops and one stationary... 2 intel and one amd
<sakrecoer> yes
<sakrecoer> all of them
<eylul> I do wonder if this is something that gets triggered with certain amount of memory or something
<eylul> this is weird
<eylul> *waits for nicowe's report*
<sakrecoer> any luck nicowe ? :)
<nicowe> I ran well but now I have an error 
<nicowe> calibre-parallel crashed with SIGSEV in QObject::disconnect()
<eylul> on exit right?
<nicowe> yes
<eylul> annnd I just crashed it without exiting. 
<sakrecoer> nicowe: yupp thats the one..
<sakrecoer> try ebook reader also if you can..
<sakrecoer> it has a similar issue...
<sakrecoer> bug #1621205
<ubottu> bug 1621205 in calibre (Ubuntu) "ebook-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::disconnect()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621205
<eylul> sakrecoer I am beginning to wonder if the crash with hydrogen is a coincidence
<eylul> and that it was going to crash with or without it
<sakrecoer> on beta 1 it reproduced 10/10..
<sakrecoer> maybe though...
<sakrecoer> maybe it was going to crash anyway...
<eylul> exactly
<eylul> because while I did crash calibre once or twice, kind of failed at doing so with hydrogen :)
<nicowe> sakrecoer: yes I have the same error with ebook reader
<sakrecoer> can you update your repport on the tracker nicowe, please? :)
<sakrecoer> nicowe: are you seonserey? what do you use to login? i can't find your launchpad page...
<nicowe> on the testcase post-installation ?
<sakrecoer> to login to the iso tracker...
<sakrecoer> yes, that one :)
<nicowe> yes i am seonserey I changed the name but it did not update for some reason 
<nicowe> I'll fill the testcase
<sakrecoer> do you want me to add you to the ubuntustudio team, nicowe ? :)
<sakrecoer> thanks!!
<nicowe> yes please :)
<sakrecoer> cool! :) when you are don, can you pass me your launchpad url?
<nicowe> https://launchpad.net/~nicowe
<nicowe> is that it ?
<sakrecoer> nicowe: :) yes!
<geirdal> hehe
<nicowe> okay i've added the result
<sakrecoer> hello geirdal :)
<geirdal> hi sakrecoer 
<eylul> hi geirdal
<sakrecoer> geirdal: did you manage to geirdify that picture and make a hi-res version of the top picture?
<eylul> this reminds me.. 
<geirdal> eylul, hi
<geirdal> Ima working on it sakrecoer 
<geirdal> will finsh tomorrow
<sakrecoer> awesome! :)
<geirdal> :)
<eylul> geirdal
<eylul> may I add another to your queue of images? 
<eylul> :)
<geirdal> yes
<eylul> http://ubuntustudio.azbulutlu.org/websiteImages/graphics2_1280.png this is an alternative image for graphics we would like to try
<geirdal> ok
<geirdal> will do that
<eylul> awesome
<eylul> thanks very much
<geirdal> no thank you
<eylul> also do you think you could upload the .kra files somewhere if you have them? that way we don't have to ping you for every tiny edit, and I think sakrecoer plans to have a repo for everything together (sakrecoer feel free to correct me if I misunderstood you earlier), which reminds me I also need to do that for the image we used on other pages. 
<eylul> wb nicowe
<sakrecoer> guys, what do you think about the ebook-viewer and the LRF viewer, shouldn't those be in "office" with calibre?
<sakrecoer> instead of in graphics.. i'm reffering to the menu..
<eylul> well either all of them should be in office, or all of them in graphics
<eylul> but yeah
<geirdal> office
<sakrecoer> i agree "office" isn't the best word. but i think they should indeed all be in the same.
<eylul> does it makes sense that scribus is in graphics while the rest of these programs are in office?
<geirdal> scribus is office
<nicowe> I would also put them both in office
<sakrecoer> scribus is graphics design by all means.
<sakrecoer> but yeah, its ambiguous
<eylul> could be under both
<eylul> (for scribus)
<sakrecoer> i donÃÃ't quite agree... it's a layout program
<eylul> well that is why we added calibre too, it does ebooks from scratch
<sakrecoer> it is like saying adobe-indesign is an office application.
<geirdal> and therfore a graphic software! right?
<sakrecoer> geirdal: yes, scribus is made for printed graphic design.
<sakrecoer> typsetting, it also happens to be able to produce books, so i see the ambiguity, but it is defenitly a graphic design application
<eylul> eh...
<eylul> there is.. a lot of discussion that can be made around this in terms of calibre, libreoffice, scribus etc.. but that is not something we should probably get into at this time :D
<eylul> so lfr and ebook viewer into office categories makes sense :) 
<sakrecoer> you can't compare scribus to calibre and libreoffice by any mean, but sure
<geirdal> it does
<eylul> *moves to offtopic to elaborate
<sakrecoer> i put the mockupof the release wiki page up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/UbuntuStudio
<eylul> sakrecoer: in main multimedia packages, we should probably add krita, especially since there is the known situation that it is an outdated package
<eylul> also perhaps mention lmms as well. ;) *ducks the incoming object*
<sakrecoer> what is there to mention? *ducks too in an empatetic reflex, unknowing of why*
<eylul> heheh
<eylul> well lmms is a major program too, just like gimp, and ardour. :) That's all
<sakrecoer> true :
<sakrecoer> :)
<eylul> :)
<sakrecoer> also, now in alphabetical (big up krytarik )
<eylul> heh
<sakrecoer> i'm gonna mark the iso ready and head to bed..
<sakrecoer> we'll see tomorrow if there was a respin in the end or not...
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-09-25
<eylul> `
<eylul> q1`ii
#ubuntustudio-devel 2017-09-18
<OvenWerks> Ardour 5.12 is out, git is now 6.0-pre1.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2018-09-20
<Eickmeyer> Somebody reported my G+ profile as spam for announcing the wallpaper contest winners. My account is now suspended.
<krytarik> LOL :D
#ubuntustudio-devel 2018-09-22
<krytarik> Eickmeyer: Quick!  Mark the "Ubuntu Studio 18.10 Wallpaper Contest Winners" post for the Planet! >_>
<krytarik> (Just compiling the next UWN issue here, and it'd fall out of the top posts otherwise.)
<Eickmeyer> krytarik: Yikes! Working on it!
<Eickmeyer> Speaking of which, -look now has the new wallpapers. tsimonq2, would you mind getting ubuntustudio-look uploaded (and out of sponsor queue) for us?
<Eickmeyer> krytarik: Done.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: Link?
<OvenWerks> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntustudio-look/+git/ubuntustudio-look
<OvenWerks> That is the one with the commit for " 	
<OvenWerks> Added winners of Ubuntu Studio Wallpaper Contest for 18.10 "
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-09-16
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: thats weird, maybe not, it says may 14. I was looking at my jack log file and it says: setting parameter 'drivers':'firewire':'rate' to 
<Eickmeyer> O_O
<Eickmeyer> Interesting.
<OvenWerks> even more interesting is why do I even have such old information
<OvenWerks> and can I set jackdbus to not log so much and can I get log rollover deal with files in ~/.log?
<OvenWerks> I think we should have autojack on start rename the jack log file *.1 (and if there is a *.1 call it *.2 and if there is a *.2 remove it)
<studiobot> <teward001> stupid other question but have you considered tweaking logrotate?
<studiobot> <teward001> to rotate daily or such?
<studiobot> <teward001> ah wait, ~/.log
<studiobot> <teward001> nevermind
<studiobot> * teward001 misread
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> ya jack is user sapce
<studiobot> <teward001> ERR:NEEDMORECOFFEE
<studiobot> <teward001> I:OBTAININGCOFFEE
<studiobot> <teward001> E:COFFEENOTAVAILABLE … [Kernel Panic]
<studiobot> <teward001> anyways.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: nope it is still happening. Setting firewire and dummy backend parameters at every startup
<OvenWerks> it is no harming anything as it still starts up ok, but it is not right. Anyway that is not the user in #ubuntustudio problem.
<Eickmeyer> Agreed, but if we found a bug, it makes sense to fix it before final freeze for sure.
<Eickmeyer> As for wonko's issue, that's definitely a sleep with jack running issue. Jack doesn't like to sleep.
<Eickmeyer> Back later, gotta get kid to school
 * OvenWerks just found out his son is too sick for school
<OvenWerks> I think we can actually use logrotate. It can be set to daily but run each time the daemon is started. If it is started more than once a day, it will still only work once and if the session is left open (as I do) it may be a while before it gets rotated. I could even have it run at each jack start.
<OvenWerks> posted that in the wrong place first time...
<Eickmeyer> Not a bad idea.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-09-17
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: It was really good timing to remove ladish and get raysession in with the python 2 removal.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I am not sure if the Ardour problem is with waf or with the startup script.
<OvenWerks> startup seems to be bash
<OvenWerks> I just remember someone talking about it
<OvenWerks> Arch if I recall correctly
<OvenWerks> https://tracker.ardour.org/view.php?id=7796
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Ardour isn't even affected per https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/python2-rm.html
<OvenWerks> a2jmidid
<Eickmeyer> Who develops that?
<OvenWerks> last copyright is 2008
<OvenWerks> the Downloaded from url (http://home.gna.org/a2jmidid/) shows: The requested URL /a2jmidid/ was not found on this server.
<OvenWerks> It seems to have been moved to https://repo.or.cz/a2jmidid.git
<Eickmeyer> Well, that's a situation where it needs to be ported.
<OvenWerks> The a2j code was added into jackd1 but not jackd2 last I heard
<OvenWerks> (the same can be said for zita-ajbridge)
<OvenWerks> Filipe's plan, to the best of my knowledge, was to bring jackd2 to the point of compatablilty with jackd1 and then retire jackd1
<OvenWerks> However, Filipe is a busy man. There has not been a kxstudio iso release for 5 years or so (last was based on 14.04) and he is back working with MOD
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I know. :/
<OvenWerks> When are they killing pythin 2? before or after the LTS?
<Eickmeyer> I'm not 100% sure.
<Eickmeyer> Looks like before the LTS: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Debian-Python-2-Process
<Eickmeyer> I don't think Filipe is willing to let that functionality disappear.
<OvenWerks> is there a python 4 to worry about
<Eickmeyer> If it's in development, it hasn't been released.
<OvenWerks> good
<OvenWerks> yuck! I get a whole pile of lines with Rates: for my internal (PCH) card... it appears some of them are the standard HAD rates that the hda bus will handle and the others are what the device actually handles :P
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: when you have a chance, can you post the url for: cat /proc/asound/PCH/codec#0 |pastebinit
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: No such file or directory
<Eickmeyer> (I don't have PCH)
<Eickmeyer> This is ls /proc/asound https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dgQj8THffh/
<studiobot> <teward001> *salts @Eickmeyer* you do read the ubuntu-devel lists right?
<Eickmeyer> teward: I did not. I'll check my spam folder.
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: Are you talking about vorlon's post?
<studiobot> <teward001> re: 32bit libs and such, mostly which packages need to be supported for things in the long term for 20.04
<studiobot> <teward001> yep
<studiobot> <teward001> since IIRC you said some 32bit things were still needed for things in Studio I was wondering if you put any input in yet 😛
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: Yeah, the ones I was concerned with are covered in that list. (carla/wine)
<studiobot> <teward001> cool
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: maybe ls /proc/asound/card*/ though I expect cat /proc/asound/Generic/codec#0 might work... unless you have an ac97
<OvenWerks> hmm, I may have to learn some other way of dealing with things.
<Eickmeyer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V3JGRVTbJv/
<Eickmeyer> (codec#0)
<OvenWerks> Thats an HDA style file
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: you may note that the "Default PCM" has 44k1 48k 96k and 192k
<OvenWerks> what is interesting is that none of your actual devices seem to support that list.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah. I don't have my interface hooked-up right now.
<OvenWerks> You analog devices (in and out) seem only to support 44k1 and 48k
<Eickmeyer> That would be correct, afaik.
<OvenWerks>  while your digital device suports 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000
<OvenWerks> nope Im wrong, your inputs do support the default 44100 48000 96000 192000
<OvenWerks>  so you can record at a higher SR that playback
<Eickmeyer> Interesting. TIL
<Eickmeyer> (today I learned)
<OvenWerks> I can't see that being a feature, so it must be cheaper (on board preamps being some of the worst)
 * OvenWerks is temped to A) hack zita-ajbridge to do the selecting B) only look for 44k1 and 48k and lower in the list
<OvenWerks> except A&H's new mixer is 96k only :P
<OvenWerks> (a cost saving deal as they run their eq at 96000 I am sure)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: thinking out loud here... I think I will blacklist 88k2 as one of the ones generally not supported. I think I can get away with black listing anything higher than 96k as well.
<OvenWerks> I know of devices that are 44k1 only, 32k and below, 48k only and 96k only
<OvenWerks> however, all hda (internal) devices support at least 48k
<OvenWerks> all other weird rate devices seem to be USB.
<OvenWerks> I also know that the 48k only HDA devices I know about will open at 44k1  (laptop mics)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I think I will set 48k for anything not USB that zita-ajbridge is using.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: The jack master has feedback that it has not started though not why :)  So the user can fiddle with that rate to their hearts content
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: USB devices always seem to make a proper rates list, so use the closest available rate for that.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: does that make sense?
<Eickmeyer> Yes, totally. 
<OvenWerks> I think SRC would take away any advantage of using a higher rate than 48k in any case
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: log rotate should wait for next cycle I think. 
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that's fair.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: new controls is building for auto builds
<Eickmeyer> Ok
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: It builds, need release and backport?
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ok I downloaed it from autobuilds and installed and it seems to work for me so I guess it is releaseable.
<Eickmeyer> Ok. I
<Eickmeyer> I'll go ahead and push it to Eoan and backports.
<OvenWerks> Thank you
<OvenWerks> with regards to the "setting values for dummy and FW at startup" thing. I did check and autojack does not send those. I can only assume that once they have been set at any time (as I did while testing) the jack log shows reloading from the config file at each startup.
<OvenWerks> Yup, they are all in there.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-09-18
<sofastrangler> I'm not on ubuntu studio right now, so I wonder what email client comes preinstalled again?
<sofastrangler> Really what I am reaching out for is that I think the evolution email client is great and that should be considered for the possibillity of being the ubuntu studio email client
<sofastrangler> I can come with why's if wanted
<OvenWerks> sofastrangler: the ubuntustudio ISO is built on xubuntu and would come with the email client xubuntu comes with. However, ubuntustudio uses the same repo as all ubuntu flavours and so the user may install whichever email client they like.
<OvenWerks> I would concider it outside of ubuntustudio's concern which email client the user decides to use
<OvenWerks> I happen to use (and like) Alpine but I think most people use a web based email client.
<sofastrangler> Yeah, but I feel stuff like that would kind of be a part of the package, isnt kind of the deal to have basically everything set up at launch. Not that ubuntu studio would not be that now considering it probably has all the Xubuntu stuff
<sofastrangler> But personally I think evolution is the coolest email client and is worth looking into, particurarly for business type peeps
<sofastrangler> and could be a nice fit for ubuntu studio's stuff
<Eickmeyer> sofastrangler: To answer your question, Thunderbird is the one that comes installed by default.
<sofastrangler> Okay
<Eickmeyer> /me hates Thunderbird, but whatev. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<sofastrangler> Then maybe evolution might be tha ting ;) ;)
<sofastrangler> It combines email, calendar, to-do list, memos and a contact list all in one with great set up, so covers a lot of stuff too
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I like evolution.
 * veremitz hates Thunderbird too .. not cos its crap .. because it crashes too often :/
<veremitz> ah evolution .. but $gnome, sadly :/
<OvenWerks> this is the reason for installing a chosen desktop first and adding ubuntustudio on top
<veremitz> :)
<veremitz> I can't go back to kmail though lol
<Eickmeyer> Kmail, until they fix akonadi, is not good. It eats resources.
<veremitz> yup
<veremitz> and when akonadi hiccups .. whoah.
<Eickmeyer> ^Seriously.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-09-19
 * Eickmeyer thinks it's hilarious every time someone asks for a way to do a "minimal" install and choose which packages to install when it's right there in Ubiquty.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I suppose That should somehow be done with installer too.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: We've been talking about this for a while. Unfortunately most of our time has been chasing edge-case bugs like those of Wonko's.
<OvenWerks> while I am sure tcl/tk could do that, A rewrite to python would probably be the best next step forward
<Eickmeyer> It would be.
<OvenWerks> And yes I have found another opps in controls  :P
<Eickmeyer> Fun. Got fixes?
<OvenWerks> I think I can... I have been working on documenting foldback: http://scott.cbbs.org/ardours-interface/foldback-strip/
<OvenWerks> but I think I can set that aside as done.
<Eickmeyer> Ah, yes. You showed me that. Sweet. :)
<OvenWerks> I try to keep the manual up to date as I work while I remember what I did...
<OvenWerks> but I have to keep a separate branch because it is not released yet. (I now remember I should add an "as of version 6.0)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: what I have found is that the recomended buffer size for zita-ajbrdge is 1/2 the size of jack master. This is because the bridge adds latency and running a smaller buffer size reduces that.
<Eickmeyer> Interesting. So, %zita-buffer-variable=%jack-buffer-variable/2 or something of that sort.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: however, there are limits for many USB devices. One has to remember that the main reason for the bridge at all is to add cheap USB mics to the mix
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that's true.
<OvenWerks> and so the buffer size needs to have a lower limit
<Eickmeyer> Is there a lowest possible limit? Because if (in the unlikely event) someone has set jack's buffer to 16 then that means zita would need to be 8.
<OvenWerks> I found that running jack at 64/2 zita could not even open my cheap usb IF at 32/2 but was fine when I set 128/2 so zita at 64/2
<Eickmeyer> Ok, but USB devices almost automatically mean it needs to be */3.
<OvenWerks> So I need to set half at anything higher than 128, and then 64 for anything lower
<OvenWerks> */3 is only needed for really small 32/3 for example.
<OvenWerks> the limit is that USB is 1ms call rate which happens to be 1/3 for 16 samples at 48000 (assuming the exact same clock)
<Eickmeyer> What I'm referencing is this: https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/list_of_jack_frame_period_settings_ideal_for_usb_interface
<OvenWerks> As intel has messed up USB with XHCI (for USB 3.0) no one can get 32/3 on their usb device anyway and so 64/2 seems to work fine even on my cheap $0.80 usb device.
<Eickmeyer> Ok, interesting.
<OvenWerks> Shutting off the XHCI driver in my bios was effective in allowing me to raise the priority of my front usb port above the back (mouse) usb port
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately not everyone's machine can do that.
<Eickmeyer> The thing is, we can't rely on BIOS methods of fixes or workarounds because that is completely dependent on the device manufacturer.
<OvenWerks> yup
<OvenWerks> and as we found yesterday, high core machines have limited low latency ability
<Eickmeyer> Which makes sense as they have to dedicate the IRQs to multithreading.
<OvenWerks> ya, my old single core P4 with hyper thread turned off was rock solid at with no xruns with .7  ms latency (16/2)
<OvenWerks> However, the reality is, that use case matters
<OvenWerks> for recording and other daw use, a high latency is mostly ok so long as monitoring is done outside the box, either in the audio interface or an external mixer
<Eickmeyer> Agreed.
<OvenWerks> for live use, latency matters but who is going to drag around a server box to do that when a pi4 does the job really well?
<Eickmeyer> Well, that's why I have a laptop with dedicated graphics.
<OvenWerks> For mobile, low latency use the i5 4 core cpu is about the most expensive that still works well or has any advantage
<Eickmeyer> wonko is turning into a bit of a leech.
<OvenWerks> no worries, he has turned up a few bugs others will also find.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: for the 64 samples in minimum bug, should I file a bug report before pushing?
<Eickmeyer> If you wouldn't mind, that would be great. Shows that we're not just uploading for the sake of uploading.
<Eickmeyer> FF tends to be an interesting time.
<Eickmeyer> Also, bug fixes are allowed after beta freeze before final freeze, but I like to cover our butts on this kind of thing.
<OvenWerks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-controls/+bug/1844706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1844706 in ubuntustudio-controls "Many USB devices will not bridge correctly at latencies below 128 samples" [Undecided,New]
<Eickmeyer> Cool.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: fix uploaded (two lines added)
 * OvenWerks has found another eason to not like python... in tcl everything is a string, in python typing is required str(*) and int(*)  :P
<Eickmeyer> The more you know. :)
<OvenWerks> I seem to have forgotten what perl does
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: BTW the udev-rtirq package I was interested in (next cycle-ish) does not seem to work for me. It is quite a simple package and so I will probably just pull the idea and see if I can make it work. Whatever I do, would replace rtirq. I am guessing it would become a part of -controls or at least depend on it.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that seems like a great idea. I feel as if rtirq hasn't been touched in forever.
<OvenWerks> My idea is that if the autojack config file (or at least some of the info) was available to a system land daemon, then that daemon would set jack master device as the highest and zita devices after. Any audio device not being used would not have it's priority raised
<Eickmeyer> YES! That might eliminate unneccesary xruns on the master device.
<OvenWerks> last of all, finding any MIDI devices and raise them but below any of the others. (MIDI being as slow as it is may not need a raise)
<OvenWerks> rtirq has been changed in the last few years... or maybe the kernel has changed, because I used to be able to do usb3 and get it picked up.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: autobuild didn't trigger (last change was only 21 hours ago), so manually triggered. I want to see if it builds properly before I upload to eoan.
<Eickmeyer> I have no doubt it will, but that's another thing that can bite me if I'm not careful. :)
<OvenWerks> sorry, I should have done that.
<Eickmeyer> No worries.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-09-21
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: in /lib/modules/ there are a whole bunch of (thankfully almost empty) directories for every kernel I have had since install even though I only have three kernels in the /boot directory. do you find something similar?
<OvenWerks> I am guessing the few files left in these directories are created after the package is installed and so apt can't remove them or the directory. Is this a known bug?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-09-22
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: The Ubuntu Update Manager automatically uninstalls old (older than the previous version) of the kernel. I let it do it.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: my old kernels are removed and the old modules are removed but the old kernel module directories remain.
<studiobot> <teward001> Got any custom drivers installed or proprietary ones?
<studiobot> <teward001> Package manager doesnt delete folders which have crap in them still and they could be held other packages or added jn after by dkms modile
<studiobot> <teward001> Modules*
